# Catalyst



## niki (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been working out, and losing weight for awhile, and am a new member here at IM. I've picked up a lot of information in the past week and am putting it to good use. I have never lifted weights seriously before, other than a few machines here and there, mostly to see what I could lift, as a teenager. My personal limitations and a bit of background are posted in the female forum. This is my foray into the realm of free weights. I am sick of spending an hour + a day doing cardio, and so is my knee.....

I decided to try out Built's BGB. Please keep in mind, I'm desperately learning acronyms, terms, and form as I go. I'm relatively well read on supplementation and nutrition, but not in the realm of bb. So gear your comments towards a total noob. I have no idea what is 'good' or not. I'm keeping track of things on fitday as far as diet goes.....I seem to land around 150g protein, 78 g fat, and anywhere from 50 to 80g carbs - depending on my day. I have past blood sugar issues, so use the carbs primarily to stay within normal ranges. My calories range from 1400-1700.

I've always gained muscle fairly easily, and have always been known as 'strong' for a girl. lol.....I guess we will see. I've definitely lost quite a bit of that strength over the years. I am currently 37 years and 245lbs. I've lost 90 lbs thus far. Primarily doing cardio, ended up in a 3 mo plateau, which a bb classmate helped me through beginning of Feb. Since then, a steady loss of 2-3lbs per week

So here's my first two work outs with free weights. I am focusing more on form than weight, but if it feels really light, I add to it. So it's bound to look ridiculous for the first few weeks. I'm just guessing on starting points weight-wise.
Day 1
I always warm up for ten minutes on the rowing machine, full resistance
Rack Pulls - 5x5, first set with the bar, then 110, finally 135. (note, FINALLY my back is (good) sore! Stupid machines)
Bent over rows - 3x8, 25, 30. 
Flat bench - 5x5 - 95 (this is embarrassing, I did 150 in highschool just messing around)
Incline Dumbell press - 3x8 - 30
Calf press, seated - 2x20,1x12 - 400, 510
Cardio - 30 min stairbeast

Day 2 -(did day 4 of BGB due to technical difficulties)
Row, row, row your boat.....
RDL -5x5, bar, then 95
Skull crushers - 5x5 - 40
Cable press downs - 3x12 - 90 (these were easy)
Good Mornings - 3x8 - 65 (and hamstrings were sore within two hours, lol) 
Cardio - 20 min bike

Day 3 - REST day
Ten minute warm up on the rowing machine full resistance
300 weighted crunches on some machine. 160 at 60, 140 at 50
Obliques - 100 per side, 70lbs
15 minutes on the elliptical, 20 minutes on the bike.
Sauna. sigh

Oh, yeah - I am sore. Good sore. Happy sore. Reminds me what I'm working for when I move, sore.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on losing 90lbs already.

Glad your going to be hitting the weights. 

Will definately be following along with your journal.


----------



## niki (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!  Appreciate the encouragement.  Glad you'll be following along.  

Today was day three of BGB:
Warmed up on the rowing machine for 6 min
Military Press - 5x5 - 25, these, by the way, are awesome!
Standing side laterals - 3x8 - 15, 10 (ten was too easy, 15 was too hard, so I did 15 until I couldn't and quick finished off with 10s....not very satisfying)
Hammer high rows - 3x8 - 135
Reverse chins - 3x5, with counterweights, so probably with 65lbs, very slowly.  I couldn't do a single pull up in highschool, when I weighed 125....so this does NOT surprise me....
Standing Calf raises - 3x10, 110.  These are dumb.  They hurt my knee, even tho' I tried not to lock em.  The weight was non existent, but was afraid to go higher cause of the knee. doing calves on a leg press seems to work better for me.
Weighted crunches - 1x100 - 60, 1x40 - 70
Cardio - 30 minutes of bike, resistance 13.

I will definitely be adding some other exercises to this day, or upping the cardio....I didn't feel 'done'.  I guess as I figure out beyond starting weights, and as I get form down I will feel more tired out by the work out.  

On another note - I think I caught what is aggravating my knee.....when I warm up on the rowing machine, I was not tracking straight, but rotating knees slightly out at the deepest part.  I stopped doing that yesterday and have already noticed an improvement.  Makes sense, as it is the only thing I do EVERY day, and haven't been hitting treadmill for cardio in an attempt to give the knee a rest.  Oh, and the hike I took three weeks ago during finals, while necessary for my soul, made my knee pretty pissed off at me.

Tomorrow is legs, and am totally stoked about it.  I love leg day.....am I weird?  Please don't answer that......I've been babying my knee for nearly two weeks, icing, biking, (and I really hate that bike), to give the squat thing a good honest try.....I don't even plan on doing weights, if the knee protests at the recommended goblet, non weighted squats.  If I can do 5x5 I will be happy.....cause I get to leg press! heh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome Niki. Very well thought out, it is obvious you did your research and put a lot of effort into it. Going by your post, it appears your macros are 20% carb (assuming 80g), 37% protein, 43% fat. Try going 15% carb, protein is fine, and 50%-55% fat, keep saturated fats under 20%, ideally 15%.

Don't worry about your numbers in the weight room, they are just a means to an end. Working hard to the best of your ability is what it's all about.


----------



## niki (Mar 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil - just did an average on fitday over the past week and here's my numbers thus far:  1560 calories, protein - 143, carb - 63, fat - 79....I vary my carb consumption - but it averages out over the week to the number above.

Thanks for the input - I can use it!  I've been reading like crazy so I have a good foundation before heading back to school and don't have the time....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks good.  Keep doing what your doing.  Obviously after losing 90 lbs, it works for you!  I will be following your progress.


----------



## niki (Mar 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil - actually keeping track of calories, etc is a brand new thing this week. I just kinda ate normaly the first day - ratios were pretty good, but noticed throughout the week I really have to try hard to consistently hit that high of a protein level. Helps with focus tho'. I also feel like I am eating SO MUCH, it is hard not to cut calories more.  Today, at 7pm, after working out, I sat down to look at my calories to realize that I am at a 70g protein deficit!  (thawing steak NOW!)  

So, I finally got to do day two of BGB! (my day four)
Bicep curls - 3x8 - 25, 20
Hammer curls - 4x8 - 20
Squats - 5x5 - no weight, bar 1x, +10lbs 1x, +30 1x, 50 1x. And most importantly? NO KNEE PAIN!!!! Woot!
Leg press - warmed up with 245 8x, then did 4x8 - 335, 425, 525
Leg press - high foot placement - same as above.
Cardio - 30 minutes stairbeast.

I weigh in on Mondays....no losses today. This is my second week at 245. I only weigh in once a week - cause I get kinda neurotic about it....I also do my measurements, especially when I see no movement on the scale - and everything is the same, but I did lose an inch from my chest....(no boobs, lol, measured below the girls).....I have been focused on weights for two weeks now, so didn't really expect to see a huge loss. In the past, (teenage past) I've always gained muscle very quickly. I figure the more muscle I build, the faster I can burn off all this wretched fat!

And for those who have commented - thanks a bunch, it means a lot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't be too focused on weight. If you lose girth around your waist..... then that is a GOOD thing. Fitday is a great tool, and pretty soon you will know exactly what you can, or can't eat. I have problems hitting my protein requirement as well. 2% cottage cheese is your friend. If you can get Friendship 2%, it rocks.

You might want to consider a PSMF diet. I have no experience with that, but if interested PM Built, and I know she will give you a ton of advice on how to set up and accomplish your goals.

Trust me. I will be here for the duration. I love your attitude and obvious commitment.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keeping track of calories is hard, I can't do it without driving myself crazy.

I've found that adding a protein shake between a meals can help with the protein. Quite a few of the whey version you can get limited carbs, then I mix them with water and a tablespoon of heavy whipping cream will help make it taste like you used milk. Depending on the whey that usually ends up being: 40-60g protein, 4-8g carb, 10-15g fat.

It always helps me with the protein.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Trust me. I will be here for the duration.


 
Your going to make her think we're stalkers.


----------



## niki (Mar 22, 2011)

Omerta - great tip! As I am sitting down (icing) going over my ratios today, and am again, shy of protein at 112.5 g.....that's with cottage cheese, tuna, greek yogurt, and ground beef today! I think I will take your advice tonight and just do a shake later. The rest of my numbers: 1320 calories, 60.8g fat, 48 g carb.

And naaah, I don't think you guys are stalkers.....lol!

Today was 'rest' day, which for me translates to abs/cardio.
Weighted crunches - 2x100 - 66lbs
Different weighted crunches -1x75 - 20lbs
Oblique machine - 100x - 90, per side
Kneeling rope/pull down/obliques - 10x90, 10x110, 10x110, 5x120, 10x130. Loved these - can you tell? Guess I better look it up to figure out what the heck the official name is, cause they are gonna continue to appear.
Cardio - 30 min bike
Nap, ice - 45 minutes of tennis three hours later. More ice.

Tomorrow, will begin my second week of BGB.  Icing is preventative, as the knee feels pretty good....I really think that rowing machine was the underlying issue.  Oh, and yesterday's workout?  Ludicrous sore, all over - which tells me I am using everything, and not favoring, plus my form seems decent.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

That is one intense 'rest day'!!!! One piece of advice, raise the weight on the ab stuff so you can only do 20 reps tops on each exercise. Abdominals are a muscle group like any other, no need to do a 1000 reps 

..... then 30 minutes of cardio and 45 minutes of tennis later? Sweet. You rock.


----------



## niki (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright, back in school today - harder than ever to manage eating correctly.....tend to not eat at all, had only managed like 600 calories by 3pm in the afternoon....didn't make it to the gym til nine and only had an hour to work out.....I feel better, but still a bit frustrated....

Bench - 5x5 (95)
Incline dumbell press 3x8 (30)
Rack Pulls - 5x5 (135)
Bent rows - 3x8 (35)
Seated calves - 3x8 (90)? this is a weird machine - and i have no idea what to think about it, if I did it right, etc.
Decline cable flys 3x10 (25, 30, 35)
No cardio tonight, no time - grrrrrrr - I feel like something is missing.
No abs - grump. I hate being rushed. And that VERY small cup of coffee I drank before going to the gym tonight is gonna bite me in the ass when I try to go to bed.

On a posative note - discovered my gym now stays open until midnight - which will help during this last, ridiculously busy - insane hours, semester. Now, I know that I can get my workout in on clinical days, which is really cool.

So, I got a question. If I'm not hungry, and I'm eating every 3-4 hrs (so my blood sugars are level) - do I really need to push this protein thing? It just seems counter-intuitive to eat more.......I mean, are these ratios okay for the day: calories 1269, 58g fat, 34 g carbs, 127.8 g protein?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2011)

You are practically doing a CKD diet, without the carbup. Answer these questions and I can give specific numbers to shoot for.

1. Age
2. Weight
3. Height
4. Activity level. 1.0 being sedentary, 2.0 cardio everyday for 30 minutes. Weight trainers and moderate cardio you would be 1.5-1.6 for example


----------



## niki (Mar 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are practically doing a CKD diet, without the carbup. Answer these questions and I can give specific numbers to shoot for.
> 
> 1. Age
> 2. Weight
> ...


 
Okay, will have to look up CKD diet to see what that means - there sure are a lot of acronyms to learn here! Already gave some of this info in my first post here, but here it is again: 37yrs, 245, 5'7", and a minimum of 30 min cardio every single day, plus weights, five days a week now.

My carbs go higher on some days, lower on others, but my averages fall into what everyone has suggested for me....I don't think my blood sugars would tolerate a 'carb up', but since I haven't tried, I have no idea.  If I eat any kind of grain carbs, for example, I fall asleep.


----------



## niki (Mar 24, 2011)

Today's workout, realized I needed to switch out biceps/tricepts since I switched days 2/4....AND I got here early to redeem myself after last night's fail..
Rdl - 5x5(135)
Bicep curls - 8x20, 8x25)2x)
Dips - 5x5(50)
Skull crushers - 4x8(40) 1x8(50).  This is about where I realized I should only be doing tricep stuff to keep to the spirit of the thing...ah well - noob.
Good mornings - 3x8(135)
Hammer curls - 3x8 (25)
30 min bike, an hour of tennis this afternoon with my boys....

I am still leaving off the lunges, only because I know from experience that they bother my knee and. The knees feel great for now.....after 4-6 weeks, will slowly add them in and see what happens.


----------



## niki (Mar 24, 2011)

Today's workout, realized I needed to switch out biceps/tricepts since I switched days 2/4....AND I got here early to redeem myself after last night's fail..
Rdl - 5x5(135)
Bicep curls - 8x20, 8x25)2x)
Dips - 5x5(50)
Skull crushers - 4x8(40) 1x8(50).  This is about where I realized I should only be doing tricep stuff to keep to the spirit of the thing...ah well - noob.
Good mornings - 3x8(135)
Hammer curls - 3x8 (25)
30 min bike, an hour of tennis this afternoon with my boys....

I am still leaving off the lunges, only because I know from experience that they bother my knee and. The knees feel great for now.....after 4-6 weeks, will slowly add them in and see what happens.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

As much as people hate it, you could get some protein bars for at school. That or take a shaker bottle and put your protein powder in and then just add water when it's time. 

That's what I had a friend of mine do when he was going to school and it helped him keep losing weight and not get stuck. 

Looks like you had a good workout, I get frustrated when I have to shorten things or leave things out as well. But one day won't blow up the whole thing unless you let it, just remember at least you went (which is better than most) and did everything you could fit in. Then the next day just keep at it and don't let the annoyance of the previous day bring you down.

Sort of like on my diet, if I end up having one meal that doesn't fit or puts me way over for calories for the day, I don't say "screw it" and eat everything under the sun for the rest of the day. I just get back on the wagon and finish the day per the schedule.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

I do stepups instead of lunge's. 

Until you can bring them in you could give them a try.


----------



## niki (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input Omerta - will look into step ups.....I think I will keep a jar with protein powder in my car as backup, and a protein bar in my backpack too, just in case.  I am not the best at planning ahead, and I really just need to get better at being self disciplined and packing enough.  Its only four more months, but with 12 hr shifts, this is something I'm gonna need to get good at.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hardest part of 12hr shifts is that you need to pack pretty much an entire day's worth of food. I had a friend who was a nurse and as long as she packed her food the scheduled breaks make it really easy to eat on schedule.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2011)

You probably won't like these numbers, but I can attest this diet works really, really, well. I do a 1 day carbup, but some prefer to spread it over 1.5 or even 2 days.  The goal is to switch the body into fat burning mode after the glycogen is exhausted for 5-6 days.  Because we are weight trainers we need to periodically reload the muscles with glycogen to fuel your workouts.  This is basically a high fat, high protein, low carb diet. People on Atkins for instance usually lose as much muscle as fat because they never reload.  This diet does a great job of holding onto lean mass, and burns fat.  Some people actually gain muscle while losing fat.

Daily
Fat: 150g
Protein: 245g
Carbs: no more then 30g

Assuming 5 meals a day, the average would be:
Fat: 30g
Protein: 49g
Carbs: 6g

CarbUp
Fat: 99g (max per day for the entire carbup, if 2 days then 99g per day)
Protein: 210g (per day on carbup minimum)
Carbs: 833g (to restore your muscle glycogen, if carbup is 2 days then 416g per day)



Training on the Cyclical Ketogenic Diet: Effects of Cyclical Ketogenic Diets on Exercise Performance


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good article JD.


----------



## niki (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks JD.  I am looking into it, school is back in session, so am somewhat limited time-wise.  Also, pm'ed Built to give her my info, and we've gone back and forth a few times.  I think I'm going to start weighing more frequently, in order to better track what is going on.  On a posative note - am down a pound, and all my measurements are down, some of them a few inches.....So, looks like things are starting to happen despite the total switch on workouts.  

I believe if I consumned that many carbs, even over two days, I would literally be sleeping/eating.  There is NO way my blood sugar issue would tolerate that many carbs.  Keeping my sugars normal is an absolute because it effects my test scores.  Built suggested to me that carb ups may not be necessary until I get closer to goal weight anyway.....so, that's the direction I'm leaning right now.

Omerta - was wondering on the step ups - how high do they have to be to be effective?  If they are easier on knees than lunges, that's great, but think I might need to ease in to even the step ups.  I really am afraid of getting injured - it's happened so many times!  I don't want to have to stop, or delay my progress.

Today is a rest day, so will be hitting abs/cardio.......


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just steal the risers from the aerobic room. Start out with a couple stacked and see how you feel. As your body adapts you can keep adding them to get higher. Most stuff I'd read the goal is to at least be at a point that your thigh is parallel to the ground. Starting low and working your way up may help strengthen the supporting structure of your knee as well since you have to balance.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2011)

Today's workout:
Military Press - 5x5(30)
Hammer high rows - 3x8(135, 205)
Chins - 5x5 - 55.....first time doing these - did just negatives before, these are exhausting!
Standing side laterals (cables) - 3x8(20, 30, 40)
Bent over side laterals (cables) - 3x8(20)
Behind the neck hammers - 2x10 (90), 1x110)
30 min bike

After this workout my blood sugars dropped into the low 50's, despite me eating carbs beforehand.  Am thinking the dietary changes are effecting the glycogen stores....since I have a history of hypoglycemia and have had numbers in the low 20's, will be making sure I have something on hand in the car.  

My knee is acting up.....   On ice now....today's workout was great tho'....felt really good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

niki said:


> Built suggested to me that carb ups may not be necessary until I get closer to goal weight anyway.....so, that's the direction I'm leaning right now.


Definitely listen to Built.  She knows her shit.  It does make sense to not do carb ups until you get closer to your goal weight.  Keep us updated on what you ultimately decide.  You are doing great.


----------



## niki (Mar 27, 2011)

Today's workout:

Squats - 5x5 -  1x50)(2x110)(2x135) Went lighter today 'cause of the knee.  First time I wrapped it for these, and the leg press -worked like a charm - iced when I got home, no pain!
Leg press and high foot placement leg press(20reps) - 3x8 (245, 335)
Bicep curls - 5x5 (25)
Hammer curls - 3x8 (25)
20 minutes of bike - again, trying to go a bit easier on the knee, which for some odd reason, doesn't really like the bike....

So, am following Built's advice and going for 100g fat, 100g protein, 50g carbs.  Weigh in tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

niki said:


> So, am following Built's advice and going for 100g fat, 100g protein, 50g carbs. Weigh in tomorrow, wish me luck!


 1500 cals, 60% fat, 13% carbs, 27% protein..... sounds like a good plan!  Don't hold too much stock in a single weigh-in.  I weigh myself everyday, and it is all over the place. This plan will work as long as you stick to it, and I'm betting you will!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

niki said:


> So, am following Built's advice and going for 100g fat, 100g protein, 50g carbs. Weigh in tomorrow, wish me luck!


1500 cals, 60% fat, 13% carbs, 27% protein..... sounds like a good plan! Don't hold too much stock in a single weigh-in. I weigh myself everyday, and it is all over the place. This plan will work as long as you stick to it, and I'm betting you will!


----------



## niki (Mar 28, 2011)

Good Morning!  Weighed in this morning and am down three pounds - first loss in two weeks, since starting this lifting thing.  I am somewhat relieved.  It is hard to change what is already working, as in, I lost NINETY pounds doing excessive cardio!  lol  It's a leap of faith.  In the two weeks that I've been lifting my measurements have changed as well with the most dramatic being four inches from my hips, but averaging about 2 inches overall.  I know I saw a link to the proper way to measure on here somewhere, but I need to look for it again.

Cool thing too - my two boys, ages 17 and 15 are doing the lifting routine with me, and my 17 year old is thinking about doing the improvement challenge.  He is interested in learning and is using fitday as well.  He's a really tall (6'7") guy and wants some thickness to go with his height.  Yesterday was his first day and he is very sore!  

Today is rest day - so abs/cardio.  Eating is going great - with the increased fat I'm more satisfied, and the decreased protein - I'm not dreading that last meal or two of the day....Now I indulge in avocados......I just crave them lately - which is weird cause I've never eaten them just plain before.  Now, I have to limit myself with them, because I could literally eat a piece with every meal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

That's awesome Niki 

Your son is tall!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dang JD your stuttering came back.  j/k

niki, congrats on the losses and at the same time getting your sons to hit the gym with you. 

Here's an intersting article, it sort of affirms your adding in weights is the right thing to do. 
What Women Should Never do (but often do) While Trying to Get in Shape; Part 1 of 6

On the knee pain make sure your doing enough hamstring work and not just adding them in. Once I got serious about that pretty much all of my knee pain has gone away for the most part.


----------



## niki (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay - guys I lied.....I didn't do a rest day with cardio/abs........I've gotta work tomorrow, and pretty much am sure I either A)won't go to the gym at all, or B)Just want to do cardio/abs or some such thing.....So, did day one of BGB.....I'm going to have to wing it these next five weeks with my weird schedule.  I'm pretty much working 3 12 hr shifts, plus school two days a week, and pretty much studying all the rest of the time.....So - do you think temporarily it will be alright to do BGB without the two days on, one day off routine?  It isn't that I won't be taking rest days.

Today's workout:
Incline press - 3x8(35)
Bench - 5x5(95)
Rack pulls - 5x5 (135,185)
Seated calves - 3x8(90)
Bent rows - 3x8(35)
Weighted crunches - 3x12(80, 110, 110)
30 min cardio

Omerta - I am doing the BGB routine - which seems to include lots of hamstring stuff, and they sure have been sore these past two weeks!  So I think I'm okay there.

Thanks JD!  And yes, he is ridiculously tall .....I've just recently convinced him that if he wants to get bulkier he's gotta stop the FREAKIN cardio!  lol  My 15yr old is built completely different - and is a tank at 5'11".  Funny thing is, they both weigh nearly the same.  Tall and lanky (but not skinny), and short and muscular.  

I just think it is cool that they aren't embarrassed to be seen with their ol' mom at the gym.....


----------



## niki (Mar 30, 2011)

Did day 2 today......got to the gym at 8:15pm, worked out til around 10:30.....It was weird being there so late.  Wrapping the knee is working wonders - am so pleased that I tried it.  It seems to be quieting down again.

So here's today's rundown;
Bicep curls - 5x5 (2@30, 3@25)
Squats - 1x95)(4x145)
Leg press(1x8 -245)(1x8 - 335)(2x8 -425)
High foot placement leg press - same as above, but sets of 16, 12, 12
Calves - same as above 3 sets of 16
Hammer curls - 3x8(30, 25)
30 min bike

I'm exhausted!


----------



## niki (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterdays workout:
Assisted chins - 5x5 (55)
HHrows - 3x8 (90,140,150)
Military press -5x5(25,30)
Clean and jerks - 4x5(45, 65)
Standing side laterals- 3x8 (40,50,40)
Bent side laterals - 3x10(30)
Over the head high rows - 3x12(110)
15 minutes stairbeast

I will be doing day four tonight, and then take two rest days over the weekend due to working.  Having trouble keeping my blood sugar up lately - might need to tweak the diet a bit.....


----------



## niki (Apr 1, 2011)

I am so sore!  Three days in a row - but will not be lifting for the next two days, so will recover then.......
Good Mornings - 3x5 (95), 2x8(115) I got the numbers mixed up on these - which is why it looks silly like this.
Romanian Deads - 5x5 (135, 145)
Skull crushers - 5x5 (50, 60) I'm kinda excited on these - making gains here.  
Pull Downs - 3x12 (90, 110, 100)
30 min bike

Man, it sure felt good to go to the gym tonight.  I haven't missed two days in a row in forever - so it's gonna be weird not going over the weekend.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad to see you kickin butt in here!   I do wonder if your getting enough rest.


----------



## niki (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, I pushed really hard that first two weeks because I was on break, now that I'm in school, rest days shouldn't be a problem....there are two to three days a week when I can't make it to the gym.....

Today's:
Rack pulls - 5x5(135.185)
Flat bench - 5x5 (95.105.115)  My last set of these I did 12x95 - it was mostly an experiment to see how many I could do at the end....
Bent rows - 3x9(40)
Dumbell press- 3x8(35.30)
Cable flys - 3x10(20.25)
30 min cardio

My weigh in this week showed me up two pounds, but I lost an inch in the hips/butt areas.....that's gotta mean something.....am pleased with my benching efforts today too - feel like I've been stuck at 95 for awhile, and each time it felt 'hard' to do, so it was nice to go twenty pounds heavier for two sets, and then still crank out 12 on my last set.  Bet I'll be sore tomorrow!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good job, your replacing the fat with muscle. That happens to alot of people when they start getting into lifting after doing large amounts of cardio. 

Congrats on getting through your sticking point on bench.


----------



## niki (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Omerta!  I sure hope I'm replacing muscle with fat, that would be a great explanation.....One that sooths my ego after seeing that damned scale go UP...(how DARE it!!) I've read all the links that both you and JD have so generously given to me, and learned a lot. 

 So, I have a question:  do I want to continue to lift heavier and heavier?  Is that the 'goal' in order to accomplish losing weight/getting fit?  Maybe I missed it in my reading.......with my joint limitations, I don't want to push past the point of injury.....

Speaking of injury - a week or two ago, I felt something pop in my right hamstring, it didn't hurt - right away, in fact it was kinda numb.  The next day it was sore - the outer right aspect, as well as the inside of my upper thigh (think origin/insertion).  Not bad - I iced it, took NSAIDS, stretched a lot......today was leg day and was going great but after squats - it kinda cramped up on me....now I'm sore - even the buttock is sore.  Thinking a slight strain?  Any tips would be appreciated.....I stretch b4 working out, and throughout the day, when I have time, at home.  Got some great videos in my introduction thread in the female forum)

Here's today's workout - 
Squats - 5x5 (115/135) I didn't push - am not increasing, tho' I feel I could, due to that hamstring.
Bicep curls- 5x5(30/25)
Leg press and HFP 4x8 (335/425) (calves too 4x16)
hammer curls - 3x8(25)
weighted crunches - 2x50 (66/80)  Look JD!  Higher weights, lower reps - well, for me anyway.
Torso rotation - 2x20(90/110)
30 minutes bike

Diet is going well - with 100f/100p/50c being my target.  I generally go over slightly on the protein, and slightly under on the fat - but can usually adjust so it looks right by the end of the day.  Learning how to pack for my long shifts too - more easily than I expected.  

Meh, back to studying endocrine system....arrrrrrrgh!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

niki said:


> So, I have a question: do I want to continue to lift heavier and heavier? Is that the 'goal' in order to accomplish losing weight/getting fit? Maybe I missed it in my reading.......with my joint limitations, I don't want to push past the point of injury.....


 
So here is my opinion, and this is just my feelings based on what I've read and the people who I used to help that had great results.

On the lifting heavier and heavier: When your just starting to lift your strength will increase fairly quickly so you will naturally lift heavier and heavier which results in more muscle. So while your sitting studying your body will burn more calories. And then the diet will take care of keeping you losing. 

On the lifting heavier and heavier with injuries (your not alone, but mine is back issues): 

You need to listen to your body. Some days your body just isn't going to want to cooperate and you need to listen to it and either lower the weights or skip that exercise. Also take it slow, it's not like you have a powerlifting competition in 4 weeks, the more you slowly increase the weight your joints and tendons will adapt to holding and lifting that new weight almost like your rehab when you had the surgery. And going slowly helps you make sure you understand the form and stay locked in through the exercise.

A little story:
In June I started lifting weights again after being out of it for 6 yrs. When I stared I avoided deadlifts because with my disc issues I was afraid I'd hurt myself. But then I started with 95lbs and slowly worked my way up to now I'm hitting personal bests at 425. But to this day after each set I evalutate the feeling in the discs and the nerve they pinch and if it doens't feel right I'll just move on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Make sure you warm up before you hit the weights. I always walk at a slow pace for 5-10 minutes on the treadmill. It gets the blood moving into the joints and muscles.


----------



## niki (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds good Omerta - I certainly like lifting heavier, otherwise I don't get that cool rush.....like I get used to it and it just doesn't work the same.  I will just be flexible and play along with how I'm feeling each day.  

I usually do the rowing machine for warm up - got sick of writing it in....then stretching.  This hamstring thing is bothersome......I LOVE leg day and this really sucks....day two really bothered it......and it is more sore now than when it happened a few weeks ago.  Not horrible, but enough to go lighter.

Day 3 
Chins 5x5 (55)
Dumbell shoulder press - 5x5 (35)
Standing side laterals - 3x8 (40)
Bent side laterals - 3x10 (30)
Hammer high rows - 3x8 (185)
Over the head high rows- 3x12 (115)
30 minutes stairbeast

My appetite is so much bigger on the days after I do legs....


----------



## niki (Apr 9, 2011)

Thursday I didn't go in to the gym or do anything......
Friday
45 minutes of cardio in the morning
Evening:
GM - 5x5 (65,95) - went light due to hamstring, I wanted to do the movement w/o overdoing it
RDL - 5x5 (135, 155)
Skull crushers - 5x5 60 - did all my sets with 60 this time - very cool.
Glute Ham raises - 5x8 25 - I'm wanting to throw a few new exercises in with each workout, now that i'm getting comfortable. I read up on these - thought they sounded good. However, is it possible to 'cheat' or be doing it wrong? Lol - because I did not feel these until I added the 25lb plate. 
Step ups - 5x5, no weight. I also threw these in to try out - next time I will add some weight. I am embarrassed to admit - that even with out the weight, my pitiful balance is exposed.....just really want to have something to do instead of the lunges.....which, no doubt, would be worse......

True story - last time I tried doing lunges I was at the gym with a trainer - i warned the guy, but he ignored me.......I FELL over while doing them.....nearly died of embarrassment....

Today is cardio and abs - no lifting.....Since this is MY journal, I'm just gonna rant a bit......I am so goddam SICK of being fat! Sick. While I love the way working out makes me feel - is it so very shallow to want to look decent too? I look in the mirror, or I look down at myself and I feel like a prisoner.......I read all the cliches about 'it took you a long time to get this heavy' and blah, blah, blah......well, I've been working at this for a long time now too! It is frustrating to not see the scale go down when I am working so hard with diet/exercise.....then I feel like a little bitch for whining and being so emotionally dictated to by the scale......arrrrgh. Just a steady couple pounds a week would be enough...losing inches but still.....Built told me I should be losing hand over fist with my calories, diet - and the exercise I'm doing.....wtf.....bah. It's been several weeks of this see-sawing around, with no net pounds lost......I feel like I need to switch something up....I have no idea what, except additional cardio, cause I don't think I could cut back my calories any further and keep my blood sugars from dropping too low. At this rate I will never make the goal i had for graduation...it's out of reach.  fml

Okay - rant over.....


----------



## niki (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright - I feel much better today....Did abs and cardio yesterday, higher weights - lower reps, and I ran for cardio - which felt glorious.  I have already lifted this morning, and will be doing cardio this evening, along with a stint in the spa/sauna.....looking forward to that!

Flat bench - 135x3, 115x5, 95x7, 95x7, 95x8 - at this point I gave up on burn outs....I wanted to discover my single rep max here - but failed due to underestimating....eh, maybe next week.
Rack Pulls - 5x5 - 135(2), 225(3)  I gotta get gloves!
Decline bench - 3x8 25 - new, never done before, so I always start low - these sure feel strange!
Bent Rows - 3x8 40 I will be increasing these next go around
Incline dumbell press 3x8 35 - these too.

I've decided that on the days that I am able to, I will be going back for a second session of cardio.....I just think that I need it to see the fat loss I desire.  Now that I will have rest days at least two, and half the time, three days per week - I think my body can handle it.  It's exciting to see the gains in strength...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

How did the knee feel on the step ups?

On the rant, your not alone. I feel like that alot as well, but just power through it and know it's the end result that matters and they say slow and steady makes it easier to keep off. I don't have a specific thing to hit a goal weight by though. Just keep at it and you'll keep doing great.


----------



## niki (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement.....sometimes I just have to vent a little, it helps me to move on...the step ups felt fine, but I didn't use weight at all.  Knee felt fine, just a new movement.  I will probably wrap it when I add weight. I will be adding them in with low weights, until I get my balance.  I was slightly sore, in a new spot - which I am attributing to the step ups.  

Today's workout:
Squats - 5x5 135
Leg press - 3x10 - 335, 425
Calves - 3x16 - 425
High foot placement leg press - 3x12 - 335, 425
Bicep curls - 5x5 - 30, 25
Hammer curls - 3x8 - 25
15 minutes stairbeast

I might do a second session of cardio later tonight - I need to study anyway.  My blood sugars have  made a dramatic improvement in the six weeks I've been lifting.  My fasting blood sugar is 77, two hour post prandial after a carb meal - 108, and my average stays in the 90's.  My sugars were well controlled before - but these numbers mean I no longer qualify as a diabetic and the only thing I changed was to start lifting, and cut back on cardio......even if I never lost another pound - this just makes sense.  

Oh, I bought some gloves - but do you think I remembered to bring them?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep your gloves in the car. I keep my lifting belt, and everything in the car, that way I never forget them. Unless I take the wrong car but so far this year that hasn't happened.

Congrats on the blood sugar news.  See lifting weights has alot of advantages over cardio only.


----------



## niki (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to admit that they WERE in the the car....  And that is where they stayed.

Yeah, not only are there great benefits to lifting - it is waaaaaay more fun too! About the only temporary drawback, is that I can't read my textbook while bench pressing or squatting....lol....I'm ecstatic about my numbers, it is the final piece of the puzzle I've been working on since last summer, when I discovered my numbers were so high....and what is really cool, is that those numbers were after a meal with simple carbs! (not my normal diet)

Thanks for the rep!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice squats!  Funny how diet and lifting weights brings blood sugar, cholesterol, and even blood pressure down.  That's when you know things are dialed in.

You are doing great girl


----------



## niki (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks JD!  I am still sore from those squats......


----------



## niki (Apr 14, 2011)

This morning's workout:
Assisted chins - 5x5 - 60
Hammer high rows - 3x8 180/140
Bent side laterals - 3x10 30
Standing side laterals - 3x8 40/50/40
Military press- 5x5 - 50/60
Lat pull downs - 3x12 - 85/100
Leg raises - 3x10
Rows - 3x10 105, 12x105, 10x120, drop sets from there.  If I am not sore tomorrow - y'all will hear me yelling in frustration.....

Heading back for a session of cardio....haven't decided what yet....gotta study for a test tomorrow!


----------



## niki (Apr 15, 2011)

rds -5x5 135/185 four sets of the last
Skull crushers 5x5 60
Pull downs 3x10 100/110/120
Gm  3x8 115
Glute ham raises 4x1.   Um yeah......was totally doing these wrong.....
Lunges 2x12 - and I didn't even fall over!!!
15 min stairbeast....

Work the weekend so two 'rest' days - no gym.....


----------



## niki (Apr 15, 2011)

rds -5x5 135/185 four sets of the last
Skull crushers 5x5 60
Pull downs 3x10 100/110/120
Gm  3x8 115
Glute ham raises 4x1.   Um yeah......was totally doing these wrong.....
Lunges 2x12 - and I didn't even fall over!!!
15 min stairbeast....

Work the weekend so two 'rest' days - no gym.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great looking workouts. 

have a good weekend.


----------



## niki (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Omerta! Thank God for you and JD - makes me feel like I'm not talking to myself! I'm back today after two days 'off'. I'm on my feet for like 13 hrs a day on those days off, but no working out so it counts as a rest. Can't wait for school to be over. My biggest concern is my sleep patterns are all messed up - I sleep no more than 6hrs at a time, and usually am up at least once in the middle of that - I am not human without my nine hours regularly so I know everything about me is fatigued....planning on napping a bit today - and hitting cardio later, as that really seems to help my sleep patterns.

Today is day one of BGB:
Flat bench - 95x5, 135x5, 135x4, 95x10, 95x7 (yeah, I'm excited!)
Rack Pulls - 6x135, 3(5x225) 3x275, 5x225 - my grip failed on the 275 even with my new gloves. My fingers aren't strong enough. Oh, and see note below...grrrr
Incline db press - 3x8 35
Decline bench press - 5x45, 10x95, 8x95 - used barbell instead of dumbells this time - felt better on my shoulder. I've never seen a girl at my gym do these, so am wondering.....do girls not do these?!?
Bent rows - 3x8 45
Hammer rows - 12x50, 10x100, 12x100
Seated calves - 3x20 45 I went very slow on these.

On a side note - I don't think I'm EVER gonna go to the gym Monday morning again! SOOOoooo many people. I'm more of an introvert, and I hate waiting in line. I was in the middle of my last set of rack pulls and some dumb jock came up to me and asked me something (headphones were in/lamb of god/couldn't hear a blasted thing/while holding heavy weights)....I'm looking at him like - are you serious? What an ass. Rude. He was big enough to know better. Next time maybe I should drop it on him....or throw it at him....it couldn't have waited like 30 more seconds til the weight was grounded?

Gotta admit, despite the above incident, this....feels........FANTASTIC! I fricking LOVE to pick up heavy objects......its so much fun. I am floating after today's workout. FLOATING. It just feels so good to push so hard. I'm just gonna keep believing what everyone says about girls not gaining muscle too easy...lol

No net loss this week, but down an inch and a half in the rear end.....


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great looking workout. You have some serious strength.

Great music selection as well


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

No excuse to talk to anyone while they are lifting.  Next time just ignore them.


----------



## niki (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, never had someone do that before - it was distracting to say the least. Ultimately, I did ignore him, after giving him my 'REALLY?' look......I won't even deign to notice next time.....

Omerta - Lamb of God RULES! I have a great playlist because the music they play at my gym is bloody awful. I just.don't.get.it. Lady Gaga - need I say more? I've always been really strong, but over the years I kind of forgot. I've never really applied it to lifting. Kinda cool to put a tangeable number to it.

I have been weighing in every day - and researching female bb, because I'm starting to think that while I am obviously fat, I'm thinking I have more muscle underneath than the standard bmi tables would indicate. So as long as I'm losing inches - I'm deciding to be happy about it. Since, the alternative is to be bitchy and depressed about the scale.....and I don't have enough energy for that.  At least not all the time!  

All of this pales in comparison to how much fun I'm having......and it IS enormously fun. Even if I am not all that excited, as soon as I've done that first set or two, I'm stoked. My physiology seems to really respond to lifting heavy objects. Plus, I don't walk around irritable and frustrated all the time. I have a place to vent, physically....the weights are as heavy as I want them to be.  More than match for my angst.

Today's workout:
Squat - 5x5 135/115 - these didn't feel as good, so I went down on the weight. Got FULL ROM though - for the first time. No knee pain.
Bicep curls - 5x5 - 25 - I really, really hate biceps for some reason?
Leg Press - 4x12 - 235/335/425/515 
Calf press - 4x20 - same as above
High foot placement leg press - 4x12 - same as above.
Bicep curls - barbell - 4x8 - 40 - still hate 'em......


----------



## niki (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to the gym last night, AFTER my 13 hr shift.....can't believe it, but I actually had the energy and desire to go, so I did.

Day 3
Chins 5x5 - 60lbs (assisted)  I am SO weak on these.  meh
Bent side laterals - 3x8 - 30
SSL - 3x8 - 40/50
Hammer High Rows - 4x10 - 135/185
Military press - 5x5 - 60
Calves - 3x20 - 45

I'm following two of the gal's journals in the challenge - (Little Wing and Kathybird) and utilizing the feedback from Built there, to tweak what I am doing.  I'm weighing in daily, and haven't done cardio at all......just haven't had the time.  Dietary changes only - and it's working.....the scale is starting that downward trend again.  

 I would have liked to participate in the challenge myself, but with my state board exam looming in the very near future, weekly exit exams, etc - I just felt like it wasn't the right timing for me.  Gonna keep on, keeping on, right here.


----------



## niki (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday's workout:
Romanian deads - 5x5 135 1x185 - for thefirst time, I did these off of the ground - felt good!
Good mornings - 3x8 95 1x6 135 Still playing with my form a bit, found a comfort zone and went heavier - felt good!  
Skull crushers - 5x5 60
Glute/ham raises - 1x5/1x4 - keep in mind these are only a few inches - its all I can do without falling on my face...but last week I was only able to lean forward a couple inches and hold it - 3x!
Walking lunges - 3x12 - full range of motion, right hip acted up again - now I know it is these.....last week didn't notice which exercise triggered it.  Gotta stretch again before doing these mid-workout.
Pull downs - 3x12 - 110
Dips - 3x5 - assisted (60lbs)

omg...my legs/butt are sore today!  Thank god for rest days...


----------



## niki (Apr 24, 2011)

Flat bench - 6x5 - 95/115/95
Rack pulls - 1(5x135) 4(5x225)
Calf raises - 3x20(70)
Decline bench - 8x95/7x110/9x95
Incline bench - 3x8 65 (new one for me)
Bent Rows -  3x8 40
Low Rows - 3x8 105/120
Lat pull downs - 3x8 70/115/100


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Numbers are looking great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2011)

You are improving nicely Nik!


----------



## niki (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I've had to back down on the weight this week due to some shoulder/hip soreness.  That slightly sore right hip that I couldn't figure out, was definitely the lunges....ouch!  I'm paying for doing them last week STILL.  Not a good sore, either, so going easy till its all better.  It's weird, I thought the leg I was bending forward with my weight on it, would be the issue - but the opposite happened.  Muscle soreness lasted for 3 to 4 days, this hip thing is def a pull.

I've missed the past few days so here they are:
Squat - 5x5 95/115 (yeah, my hip is THAT sore)
Bicep curls - 5x5 25
Leg press/calf raises/high foot placement leg press - 245/405/515 (3x8, 3x20, 3x10)

Next day - rest day - Rowing/treadmill 30min/a few random weights, nothing serious

Day after:
Bent side lat - 3x8 30
Mil press - 5x5 50
Standing side lat - 3x8 - 40/50/40
Hammer high rows - 3x8 - 180/200/225
Chins - 5x5 - 60
Dips - 5x5 - 60

Yeah, so I'm icing the hip.....and taking ibuprofin.  Kinda a bummer, since it happened right as the hamstring was finally feeling good.  Hiked this morning, and doing day four tonight.....legs....I'm gonna have to go light for sure, and either no lunges, or go very shallow on that side.  Might just end up doing step ups instead.

In other news - tweaking my diet according to Built's tips to Littlewing/Kathybird has worked WONDERS.  The scale is dropping daily.  I'm down to 236 this week.  I'm never hungry either.  Maybe I've finally hit that critical point where the muscle gains are burning more calories for me when I'm 'at rest' studying.  

PS - My boys are looking BIG.......already.....is that normal?  lol


----------



## niki (Apr 28, 2011)

Today's workout:
Deads - 5x5 - 135/285/205/185/185
Skull crushers - 3x10 - 50, 1x8, 1x5 - 60
Good Mornings - 3x8 - 95/115/145
Pull downs - 3x12 - 120/110
Lunges - 4x12 - I was able to do them, I just didn't go as deep, and am icing while writing this.  Very happy about this - hopefully the hip will calm down.
Glute ham raises - 3x5 - maybe ten inches forward? I dunno - but I'm getting better, as pathetic as this looks.....damn these are brutal.

I have tomorrow off, so am gonna do stairbeast, and probably abs - then will take two days off of the gym over the weekend to rest.  I should hit the 100lb mark (total weight lost) tomorrow or over the weekend.....

I'm ticked because I lost my gloves, and the callouses are coming back.  And I lost my gym tag for the fourth time in eight weeks.....I hate being so absent minded......yeesh.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

niki said:


> PS - My boys are looking BIG.......already.....is that normal?  lol



Sounds like they are doing great, with all the test they have, and being new to the gym you'll see big changes really fast. 

You also might look into some hip flexibility stretch's I have issues with that as well but it gets better in time. 



niki said:


> I have tomorrow off, so am gonna do stairbeast, and probably abs - then will take two days off of the gym over the weekend to rest.  I should hit the 100lb mark (total weight lost) tomorrow or over the weekend.....



This is an awesome accomplishment  Congrats


----------



## niki (Apr 29, 2011)

100lbs lost........I made it! I did it!

I would like to take some time to thank those who have made this moment possible....To my bb friend, for having the patience and persistance to argue with me  - and who opened the door to finally figuring all this stuff out - ............know you have given me the key to getting my soul back.....I'll put in a good word for ya.

To Kathybird and Littlewing for their courage to join the challenge, and post their struggles and triumphs for all to see -  

To JD and Omerta, for their presence here in my journal, you both are such an encouragement to me, and the advice is much appreciated! 

And last, but certainly not least, to Built for the absolutely fantastic, top notch information. Having access to your brain is like having an encylopedia of fitness, physiology, and bb knowledge on speed dial. I am in awe, and have changed my religion. 

Now, I'm not resting on my accomplishments.....ONWARD! Here's to the next 70 ish pounds or so...........your time is coming..... Be afraid......be VERY afraid...


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2011)

niki I am just so happy for you. You've already lost more than double what I dropped, and ten years later I still sometimes can't quite believe what I see in the mirror so I can only imagine what you are feeling right now. Knowing that I was able to help by simple virtue of my own vanity, self-absorption and OCD-driven pubmed-addiction makes wasting the best ten years of my life sitting in front of a computer all seem worthwhile. 

<sniff!>

My hat is off to you, my friend. You have heart. Please do not hesitate to ask should you need any suggestions or feedback as you continue to succeed in your journey from morbidly obese, to lean. 

I am in awe of your accomplishment.


----------



## niki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw, thanks Built!  I'll be pm'ing for sure....

Yesterday's 'rest' day;

Some kind of ab exercise with a rope, don't know what it's called
12x 52/62/72/82/92/82
Stairbeast - 30 min

I really wanted to go to the track tonight and run, a bright idea I got 'cause my gym is closed early on weekends....BUT it is a rest day.  So I'm resting....bah. 

Another pound down today - this is INSANE.....each and every day now.  (watch, I just jinxed myself) lol


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2011)

You didn't jinx yourself - but the losses WILL slow - anything over a pound a WEEK is excellent progress, just remember that.


----------



## niki (May 1, 2011)

Built - I don't wanna hear that.....I seem to go in fits and starts - I lose a whole bunch, get stuck for a month or two, or THREE (grrrrr), and then start going down again. 


My calories are way too low today - less than 1000, busy, BUSY day and completely unintentional. I'm so exhausted the thought of eating takes too much effort....drinking a protein shake instead......this is my second day off of the gym - pretty much walking 13hrs a day, two days in a row....on the cool side - my blood sugars stay relatively stable whereas before I'd go hypoglycemic to the tune of blood sugars in the 20's.  Not that I'd do it two days in a row.

Can't WAIT to lift tomorrow....I'm going to make sure I eat well all day to prepare for an intense workout in the late afternoon/evening....been looking forward to this since Friday.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Weight loss is not linear. 

Now - are you in fact diabetic? Refresh my memory - do you take metformin?


----------



## niki (May 1, 2011)

Nah, never diagnosed.  Last summer, my grades started dropping (like from A's to F's) and my study habits hadn't changed.  One of my prof is a diabetes educator and told me to test my blood sugars and sure enough - high......Initiated exercise and diet changes, helped......Read 'Death to Diabetes' and took it down another level (was able to cut the second  evening, work out), and thirdly - my classmate introduced me to weight lifting and it was the third and final golden step to normalized (excellent) blood sugars.....

Never took diabetic meds.....my sugars now are fasting: 80-90, 2hrs post prandial carb loading meal (with trigger foods like wheat) 108, and my average throughout the day is low nineties.  AND my lability is gone - I used to be hypoglycemic before converting over - now, I don't drop either....I expect to continue to improve as my body readjusts itself - as far as that post prandial number.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Exercise translocates GLUT4 expression, and thus glucose disposal independent of insulin.  Very helpful. 

Postprandial hyperglycemia is indicative of impaired first-phase insulin response; this leads to an exaggerated second-phase - and often ensuing hypoglycemia hours later.  

Preloading with whey normalizes this response by stimulating an insulin response to match hepatic postprandial glucose secretion; that's one reason why I preload meals with a whey shake. The other perq of course is that the large bolus of protein is suppressive of the hunger hormone ghrelin. 

Glad it's working for you, too.


----------



## niki (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad too.  Now I just gotta find a protein powder that I actually like.  A lot of the artificial sweeteners bother me......my current one goes right through me, literally.  

Today's workout:

Kinda just messed around today instead of sticking so strictly to the plan
Bench - 5x95 (2x) 3x135 2x 145 4x115 95x12
Rack pulls - 5x5 - 135, 225 (gotta get another pair of gloves so I can go higher)
Decline bench - 12x95, 115x6
Bent rows - 8x45, 2(8x50), 2(6x60)

Shoulda done some cardio - went home instead.  Tired.....excited about the gains in bench and bent rows.....I enjoy decline bench - for no apparent reason at all other than it feels really easy.


----------



## niki (May 3, 2011)

Day TWO - leg day! Let me wax poetic about leg day. Leg day is the day I anticipate, the day I look forward to, MY day. 

Leg Press/Calves/High foot placement leg press 
8x235/425/605 5x785 - no pain in any joints! niiiiiicccce.
I basically worked in with my son. Had a big ol' buff guy materialize w/i my space bubble and take it upon himself to be concerned for my health. Told me not to lift so heavy. Started to talk about hernias, and after awhile, asked me if I knew what a hernia was..... Then he proceeded to tell me had had a hernia injury and that it is BAD to have one....my6'6" son was next to me, struggling to keep a straight face - so I had that distraction to deal with as well as a complete and total (rather cute) stranger trying to school me. I played nice and thanked him for his tips....
Andrew said it was cause he felt threatened, (pressing more) and then he laughed and said the IQ difference shoulda been more threatening. I may be fat, but I'm not dumb, OR WEAK. I mean, jeez, I carried around 335 for 5 years - my legs/ass are STRONG....lol....I KNOW what a hernia is, and I wasn't maxxing out.  Yeesh.

Squats - 5x5 -45/95/95/135/135 - working on form here....using plates under heels felt much better.....

Bicep curls - 5x5 - 25
Hammer curls - 3x8 25 Have I mentioned how much I hate biceps? Have I?

Weighing in daily - dropped 1.8pounds since yesterday.....I'm starting to notice. I also bought a smaller uniform yesterday and it fits with room to spare...I'm dropping clothing sizes so rapidly I can't keep up and I HATE shopping......all ego boosting, to say the least. I want to make it below 200 before graduation the end of July. I'm at 232 now. 

Had a physical for work.....after a zillion questions I finally told the PA about working out 5x a week, lifting. She looks at me and says, "Do you do ANY cardio?" 

Lady, I've lost more weight since January NOT doing cardio, than I ever did DOING an hour and a half of cardio a day...............heh


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

niki said:


> Had a physical for work.....after a zillion questions I finally told the PA about working out 5x a week, lifting. She looks at me and says, "Do you do ANY cardio?"
> 
> Lady, I've lost more weight since January NOT doing cardio, than I ever did DOING an hour and a half of cardio a day...............heh


 
freaking awesome. 

And congrats on chatting with the overly concerned gym guy. 

You might enjoy this article after your encounter: The Global Meathead Research Project


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

NIKI, haven't visited your journal in a few days.... and wow. That is great news and thank you for the kudos. You are working hard, and it is paying off. Keep up the good work!

You rock.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2011)

Ah, the concerned bystander. I've enjoyed a few of those, myself. <chortle>

"Do you do ANY cardio?"  HAHAHAHA did you actually tell her you've lost more since ditching it? 

Loved your post.


----------



## niki (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link Omerta - will read it shortly, with my son - pretty sure he'll get a kick out of it too....especially after today.

JD - thanks, man - I miss you when you when you aren't around.....sniff.

Built - no, I didn't actually say it.....I have a rich inner monologue that I have spent YEARS disciplining to remain IN.....I get in trouble for being honest. This PA was an older lady, and I'm sure you are well aware of how entrenched medical dogma is....SO not worth the energy - and I'm ALL about efficiency. 

I'm an introvert - when I go to the gym - don't talk to me. ESPECIALLY on leg day. And especially don't freakin materialize in my space bubble, less than a foot away. WHY don't these guys have space bubbles? My bb classmate doesn't have one either.....it is disturbing. Yeesh. I swear, he sits so close his leg TOUCHES mine, I try to subtly move the chair away, and he MOVES AGAIN....sigh. He notices....states, "Oh, yeah, I don't have a space bubble"....I just looked at him and said, "I do." (roll eyes) That was our first clinical experience together.....he's STILL the same. 

I need a 'doesn't play well with others' t shirt.

Went to the gym tonight for cardio. Did a coupla neg chins, 30 min stairbeast, and 5 more sets bicep curls/hammer curls.....why, do you ask? Well - because I HATE BICEPS.....that's why.....trying to offset my natural dislike/avoidance.


----------



## niki (May 3, 2011)

Omerta - I laughed.....I cried....sigh..thanks, I needed that.  To be completely honest with y'all I was kinda afraid to post my rant about 'concerned bystander' (although in this case, it was concerned huge guy leg pressing less weight on the machine next to me).  So, I feel great that I was honest about it, and nobody told me he was right......that woulda sucked.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

niki said:


> I'm an introvert - when I go to the gym - don't talk to me. ESPECIALLY on leg day. And especially don't freakin materialize in my space bubble, less than a foot away. WHY don't these guys have space bubbles? My bb classmate doesn't have one either.....it is disturbing. Yeesh. I swear, he sits so close his leg TOUCHES mine, I try to subtly move the chair away, and he MOVES AGAIN....sigh. He notices....states, "Oh, yeah, I don't have a space bubble"....I just looked at him and said, "I do." (roll eyes) That was our first clinical experience together.....he's STILL the same.


 
This is the type of person that would drive me nuts. I have a few advantages in the gym. 
1. ipod cranked so even if somebody says hi they get a scowl and I have to reach for my ipod to turn it down. 
2. 6' 250lb bald headed with a goatee and rarely smile so I think intimidates many of them

Glad you liked the article, I was laughing when I read it as well.


----------



## niki (May 5, 2011)

Omerta - he did/does drive me nuts......but he has other redeeming qualities.  He's the one that convinced me to start lifting, and is just a text away for any questions.  Not to mention, my only competitor in school with an intellect.  We just differ in our spacial requirements.....lol  He puts up with my crude sense of humor and lack of social skills......

And, no, erm - I do not seem to have the advantages that you do when it comes right down to it....and won't be acquiring them any time soon!  I have a pretty good poker face.  But I lack the physical intimidation.  Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Did 30 min of stairbeast yesterday, and hit the sauna.....Felt awesome!


----------



## niki (May 5, 2011)

DAY 3
Standing side laterals - 3x8 - 50 - up ten pounds! 
Bent side laterals - 3x10 - 30 - increased reps, not weight - r shoulder
hammer high rows - 3x8 - 205/235/265 - this felt satisfying.
Mil press - 5x5 - 45/65/60x3
lat pull downs - 3x10 - 85/100/115
low rows - 3x6 165/135/120/ 115x10 - so did this....heh


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)

first time reading/posting ... and WOW!! Good on you on your loss. You have what the majority do not - drive and the ambition to reach your goal!  I applaude you!


----------



## niki (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for reading and the encouragement NT! Glad you stopped by. I am determined to be triumphant - and am having fun in the process - what's not to love?

Day 4 - I am writing this the day after this workout - I am sooooo sore....hehe, LOVE that feeling. Means I worked HARD. I'm still sore from Day 3 as well - so my whole body is wrecked. I got cancelled at work, so will determine later about cardio...

Deads - 5x5 - 135/185/205/205/235 - only four on that last set - and i am picking these up off the ground now as well. Personal best on the weight. 
Skull crushers - 5x5 - 60x2/70x3 - Up ten pounds! My love for tri's is reciprocal to my hatred for bi's. There is no rationale for it. Completely illogical.
Pull downs (press downs? huh, I don't know - tri's) - 3x8 140 WAAAAY up on these
Lunges - 6x14 - the length of the aerobic room - maybe 60ft?
Good Mornings - 3x8 95/115
Glute ham raises - 4x5. Depth of range is increasing, as well as the 'hold' at the lowest point of each rep. Still ugly. Still pathetic.

Weighing in daily, measurements once a week. Lost 3.5 inches from hips this past week. 230 at weigh in - but (heh, getting the hang of this) had waaaay more carbs than usual yesterday. I went to see Thor, and I had (horrors, gasp!) popcorn.   I would DEARLY love to be less than 200 for graduation, which is taking place at the end of July.......I THINK I might just have a shot at this, or getting close.....

Thor gets a 7.2 ish or so....It was funny, several quotes my teenage boys will be taking advantage of I'm sure, the scenery was gorgeous, and Natalie and Chris weren't bad, either.  Totally get points for a leading man with facial hair.....I mean, intellectual it was not - which after school this week, is just what the dr. ordered.  Took top score on my exit exam this week.....might have something to do with my triumphant workout yesterday.....


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

You officially out-deadlift me. 

Nice work on the exam, too.


----------



## niki (May 7, 2011)

Whoa, seriously? That's crazy.....wonder if my lifts will decrease significantly once I reach goal weight? I mean, I should end up losing some of that muscle I've been using to haul my fat ass around! thanks for the rep, Built! Exam came first - most awesome leg workout ever, second.....I think the one boost of confidence helped the other.....I can't WAIT to be outta school. (starting back again in the fall tho, lol)

I AM IN SO MUCH PAIN! lol. I sit funny - like I've been beaten or something....Rest day today - so I went in and did 15 min full incline at 3.5 and then 15 min 5.5 on the treadmill. Running is soooo easy now since I started lifting. Feels fantastic. Then I broiled myself in the sauna for awhile. I would have done the jacuzzi, but I couldn't be bothered to shave......heh, at least I'm thoughtful and DON'T go there...lol

Tomorrow, hoping to work, so probably another recover day - which as my delts, tri's and my body from basically the WAIST DOWN is painful - is probably for the best.....walking all day will be good for me. And then there's always Monday, and Day 1 to look forward to......I need new gloves as I've lost mine, which I wore ONCE. Rack pulls kill my hands. 

Hey if anyone wants to comment on this: I have absolutely NO APPETITE at all, and I am forcing myself to eat. I'm forgetful - so this is a problem. Haha, yeah - what problem to have - I know - but am concerned about metabolism, etc. How should I do this - just time it every so often, or what? I'm not regulating by blood sugar anymore so I kinda feel lost. Because I only feel hunger immediately after my suuper heavy lifts - yesterday, on set four of deads. lol....then it hits me like a wave, but its gone by the time I get home. 

I haven't followed my calories on fitday for a couple weeks now. I'm regularly eating veggies like broccoli, etc as far as inputing carbs and my carbs are prob well below 25g. I focus on protein/fats primarily, but am guessing if I eat what I want (dont want) - I'm not reaching 1500calories a day, or the 150g protein/100g fat anymore. Maybe its fine - maybe its not - just wanted some feedback. Don't want to do anything stupid or harm anything. Plus with lifting so heavy, and making gains am wondering about protein intake for muscle recovery.

My life is so insanely busy right now - food is just not a priority. I need something simple, repetative is fine, that I don't have to think about, that is easily packed. Protein shakes fit the bill - even tho' in 'real life' I'd rather do all my calories from actual food, the next eight weeks are gonna be killer.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Put your sons in charge of your gloves. 

gym is looking good and congrats on the inches lost. Hope your sons treated you to a nice mothers day.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

niki said:


> Hey if anyone wants to comment on this: I have absolutely NO APPETITE at all, and I am forcing myself to eat. I'm forgetful - so this is a problem. Haha, yeah - what problem to have - I know - but am concerned about metabolism, etc. How should I do this - just time it every so often, or what? I'm not regulating by blood sugar anymore so I kinda feel lost. Because I only feel hunger immediately after my suuper heavy lifts - yesterday, on set four of deads. lol....then it hits me like a wave, but its gone by the time I get home.


 
I know alot of people wouldn't agree with me but if you have problems bringing a protein shake, bars ocassionally can be a good substitute. The few, and I mean few times I've had the "no appetite" happen I always remember "I'm eating for function not flavor" and just set my phone alarm to remind me it's time to have something. I have the same problem with work, I'll get wrapped up in something and need something to get my attention to remind me it's time to eat or I'll go the whole day without eating.


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2011)

Niki Gongrats on your progress  Enjoyed reading your Journal and What Progress! 

You go Girl!


----------



## Built (May 9, 2011)

No appetite? Simple: don't eat. Trust me, your appetite will return. Meanwhile, enjoy the easy caloric deficit. There is no need to eat unless you need to, if you're carrying more bodyfat than "healthy-lean".


----------



## niki (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone....I definitely felt my lack of calories in the gym today - very disappointing.  And I felt weak, shaky all day.....just not hungry.  Think it is stress related tho'.  I'm not very tuned into my emotions.  As long as my sugars stay above 60/70 I won't eat.  If I go lower than that, I guess I'll do something.  Guess I'll test tomorrow to see what's up.  

Thanks for reading Jagbender!  I'm glad you enjoyed it and thanks for the encouragement too.  It's always a boost to see a new face stopping by.

Omerta - I'm gonna have to just go out and buy another pair, and delegate...lol  Good idea!  My boys stopped by the hospital during my shift - they are such a good looking bunch - am very proud...and got to show them off a bit.

Thanks Built - I literally had a protein shake (one scoop, 8oz whole milk, two eggs), a hamburger patty with mushrooms/onions in olive oil, and a few oz of chicken with broccoli tonight and had to FORCE that second meal down.  gag reflex.  Food doesn't taste good, texture ick....

Today's workout:
Flat bench - 5x5 - 95/115/115/115x4/115x5 - this felt soooo heavy...sigh.
Rack pulls - 5x5 - 135/225/225/205/205.  There was this cute very 'in shape' chick working out between the squat racks - but she had her little tiny dumbells scattered EVERYWHERE to the point where neither rack could be used...I just set up,had no other choice really, and when she started moving her stuff, politely said thanks - well, SHE couldn't be bothered to respond....guess she was too good for me - when I put up the 225 -she moved further away.  LOL..  
Bent rows - 3x8 60/55/55
Seated calves - 3x20 70

Yeah, I'm gonna eat a tad more - just so I can have the satisfaction of lifting to my potential.....I didn't drink that shake til noon, and worked out half hour later and just felt wasted and weak the entire time.  bleh 

 NOT gonna jip myself on leg day.  Besides, my soon to be ex called my mom and sister on mothers day and told them I was having an affair (I'm not - school takes up everything)......I really, REALLY need to lift.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

niki said:


> Omerta - I'm gonna have to just go out and buy another pair, and delegate...lol Good idea! My boys stopped by the hospital during my shift - they are such a good looking bunch - am very proud...and got to show them off a bit.
> 
> NOT gonna jip myself on leg day. Besides, my soon to be ex called my mom and sister on mothers day and told them I was having an affair (I'm not - school takes up everything)......I really, REALLY need to lift.


 
1. sounds great that even working you got to spend time with your sons. 

2. angry/annoyed has pushed me through some really heavy workouts before. One of my favorite things about the gym.


----------



## niki (May 10, 2011)

Okay, so I forced myself to eat more, and def helped during the workout.  I've had a protein shake, and then half a cup of greek yogurt with a coupla strawberries (carbs!) before working out, and then post workout a hamburger patty with mushrooms and onions.........

Squat - 5x5 - 95/135/135/155/135x10 - Should i count my warm up set in the five sets for BGB or just the heavier ones?
Curls - 5x5 25
Curls with the press machine - 3x8 100
Calves/leg/high foot placement/ presses - 3x20/3x10/3x12  335/515/515
Lunges - 2x14, full depth - knee to the floor - its a leg day - thought it a good idea.
Hip adduction - 3x20 165 - see above note.....
Hip abduction - 3x20 160 -see above note....

Bought a new pair of gloves, delegated the care/tending of said gloves to Jake....back to studying......


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

Hey Niki!  In the past I had some issues with appetite, and I never really figured out why. It will come back.  You are doing great, and you should be proud of your progress.


----------



## niki (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, JD, I think it's either ketosis, or emotionally related.  I mean - food doesn't taste good, I don't desire anything at all, just forcing it down.  And I hate being disappointed when I lift - and the calories were too low to support lifting.  At least lifting the way I like to lift.  I NEED that, so am trying to be better about eating.....

Interestingly enough, although my appetite is down, haven't lost since eating the damn popcorn last weekend!  Until this morning, down a pound from yesterday.  I ate a little more yesterday too, so I find it interesting.  For me, it goes like this A)Work major muscle groups heavy B) Eat exactly the right amount - not too much/too little C) Lose a pound a day....huh, weird.

I know I'm in ketosis, because had a whole bunch of labs drawn for work, and it showed up.  

Today is rest day, so gonna do at least 30, maybe longer on the stairbeast after abs.  I'm not really sure why I'm doing any abs at all.  Here's my logic - am still pretty fat - so hidden for awhile longer, all the compound lifts strengthen core as well, and I just don't get what the point is to doing them now....lol  I mean, I can pretty much do a zillion with a buncha weight - so strength isn't the issue - can anyone come up with a good reason to single out abs specifically?  Anyone?  CONVERT me....lol


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

niki said:


> Today is rest day, so gonna do at least 30, maybe longer on the stairbeast after abs. I'm not really sure why I'm doing any abs at all. Here's my logic - am still pretty fat - so hidden for awhile longer, all the compound lifts strengthen core as well, and I just don't get what the point is to doing them now....lol I mean, I can pretty much do a zillion with a buncha weight - so strength isn't the issue - can anyone come up with a good reason to single out abs specifically? Anyone? CONVERT me....lol


 
I'm with you, but I've decided to look at it kinda like that christmas present your parents put under the tree a month before christmas.

Once we lose the fat, that wonderful gift of having some ab definition will be there waiting for us.  And why would we want to unwrap a present that is going to take another 6 months to make us happy.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2011)

I used to do abs. I try to remember to do abs now.


----------



## niki (May 12, 2011)

Hehehe, Built, I like IT.  

I just spent my entire evening in the ER....Jake got angry and hit something, and broke his hand - surgeon tomorrow.......he's pretty devastated - no lifting for him for awhile......I don't think he took into account his strength gains over the past few months, and underestimated the force/damage.....

So - no stairbeast, or abs tonight. Or studying.


----------



## niki (May 12, 2011)

Made it to the gym late morning, after five hours of studying and calling hand surgeons......So here goes:
Standing side lat - 3x8 - 50, all sets at 50 now....
Bent side lat - 3x8 - 40 up ten lbs here
Hammer high rows - 3x8 - 285/330/285 - I beasted these today listening to Five Finger Death Punch.....it was beautiful.....tear....
Mil press - 5x5 50   2x5 - 60 - wasn't done, so did some more.
Low rows - 5x5 - 135/135/150/135/135x10 - I like these, and I want to take up kayaking in the future.....lol
Lat pull downs - 8x115, 5x100, 5x85

You all may have noticed the lack of chins.....I've been plugging away at those for eight/nine weeks now with no improvement to speak of.  I quit.  at least for awhile...lol


----------



## niki (May 13, 2011)

Day Four
Deads - 10x5 - 135/225/185 (8 sets) These felt great, was gonna try a new one rep max, but the 185 felt so great, I decided to do it until my grip failed...
Skull crushers - 5x5 50/70/60/60/60
press downs - 3x8 120/130(2)
lunges - 6x14 - getting great depth to these (floor), with no pain.  I must admit, that I fell over once, to the great amusement of some guy who was basically just sitting on his ass.  
Glute ham raises - 3x5 

Walked out of the gym on jello legs.  Oh boy.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Negative chins, my friend. You know how to do those? I use the smith for these, set at eye level. Stand with your legs a bit behind you, hold the bar so you start at the "top" of the chinup, lean into the bar with your toes a bit behind you, and lower under control. Self-assist to "up", then repeat. Five second negatives are ideal. Work your way up to five sets of five. That's how I taught myself to do chins - and it worked, too - especially when I dropped forty pounds.


----------



## niki (May 14, 2011)

Got it, Built.  Thanks - will add those instead.  Would it be beneficial to do these more often than once a week, just to work on getting up to the 5x5?  Like maybe, do a set or two on rest days or something?  I just feel so 'behind' since my efforts thus far have gotten me nowhere.  I wanna do chins, dammit!  I realize the weight is also a factor, but even in high school, at 125, I couldn't do a single one.  Ridiculous.

Weigh in, 226.  I swear to you guys, that there is some magical combination between broccoli and heavy lift days.....I always drop +2lbs the next day......lol

Yesterday was a big day - beasted my exam (weekly exit exams for the next 6wks), signed papers on my house, and final paperwork for my divorce.  Day four and ten sets of deads rounded out my day.....Decided to not go to work today and get caught up on all the studying I missed due to emergency room/surgeon consults.  Definitely hitting the sauna later, and maybe a bit of stairbeast or treadmill just to get the blood pumping through my legs.  Oh..........and gonna try neg chins just for giggles.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2011)

You won't get a real chinup going until you're below 175 - I'll be surprised if you get one before you hit 150. The negatives done this way however will prepare you to get in a real chinup, and yes, you may do them twice a week if you like. 

Props on the continuing losses, and on beasting that exam. 

Lemme know how the negs feel - in particular, tell me what hurts tomorrow!


----------



## niki (May 15, 2011)

So yesterday I did 15 on the bike, and 15 on stairbeast, and some rowing before the boys decided we were done.....and I was still sore from day 3, so decided to wait on the neg chins......want to see specifically what gets 'sore'.  Don't worry, Built, will def let you know!  Looking forward to it.

Today was day one:
Flat bench - 6x5 - 95/115x5
Rack pulls- 6x5 - 135/225x4/275
Bent rows - 4x8 - 50x2/55x2
Decline - 2x10 115, third set - 7x115


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Looks like your still progressing in every way. Congrats and keep it going.


----------



## niki (May 16, 2011)

Yep!  Thanks Omerta!  Nice to hear from you!  (psst, I bought another pair of gloves!)

Day TWO - OMG - It's LEG DAY AGAIN!  Woohoo!
Calf/leg/high foot placement/ PRESS (3x20/3x10/3x12) 330/515/515  Note - i never do press first, but every single squat rack, cage, and smith machine was taken.
Smith Squat - 1x 95/8x135/1x185  I've NEVER used a smith machine before.  Def MUCH easier than regular squats, BUT - I think there is a place for these occasionally.  It was such fun to crank out ten sets of squats after pressing (albeit lightly, for me)....My back isn't sore at all, I didn't lose form at all -so got to do all that practice with body memory with nailed form - probably good for a klutz like me.  Think I will do this once a month or so....
Bicep curls - 5x5 25 - why?
Some other bicep curl thingies - 3x5 120  

Jake has surgery on his hand tomorrow morning.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery tomorrow. 

Since he broke his hand, may as well put Jake in charge of your gloves. 

On the smith remember the bar is about 30lbs lighter than a regular freeweight barbell. You definately move some serious weights though, have to admit I'm very impressed.


----------



## niki (May 16, 2011)

Omerta, can't remember what I didn't know in the first place!  lol  I thought it felt easy.....dang it.  

And thanks....


----------



## niki (May 17, 2011)

Jake's surgery went well - got a real quick trip into the gym while he slept.

Side laterals - 3x8 50
Bent laterals - 3x8 40
Hammer high rows - 3x8 245/265/265
Calves - 3x20 - 70
Mil press - 5x5 - 50/50/60x3
Low rows 5x12 - 90/105x4
Neg chins - 5 - just messing around a bit, no smith open, just the assisted chin, but it felt awkward like I was gonna fall/get tangled up in the steps/pad/dip bars so I let it go....will try again tomorrow if the smith is open....


----------



## niki (May 18, 2011)

I decided to just power through all four days this week - because it worked with my schedule better.....tomorrow will rest....looked forward to this workout all damn day and it didn't disappoint - 

Day Four
Deads - 5x5 135/245/185/205/185
Skull crushers - 5x5 60/ 2x5 70 - just wasn't 'done'
Cable press downs - 4x8 130/140/140/150 160x6 170x3 - pretty much to failure.
Lunges - 4x16 - pretty exciting to do these to the ground....no knee pain.
Deads - 5x5 135 - felt like I could do these all damn day...And yes, I did another round of deads, lol.....'cause it just felt so goddam good.
Lunges - 2x16
glute ham raises - 2x5 - ack, nothing left! No third set....

On an irritating note - gained like five pounds overnight, but I DID have wheat the day before - AND being female and dealing with hormones.....bah....ridiculous. Stupid. I rarely EVER cheat with my eating - since I physically feel lousy when I do....but FIVE FLIPPIN POUNDS? sigh. I know, I know - it's just water, not weight but it is still annoying as hell.


----------



## niki (May 20, 2011)

Yesterday, did rowing/bike/stairbeast for about 40min total....

Day One:
Flat bench - 5x5 95
Decline bench - 5x5 95
Rack pulls - 5x5 135/185/185/185/185
Bent rows - 3x8 55
Hammer rows - 3x8 90
20 min bike

Lost three of those 'instant five' pounds......decided to start throwing some more cardio in there to see what happens.....Not sure what else I can do with diet - I'm pretty much barely eating as it is.....one or two protein shakes, and one or two meals (1/2 to 3/4 chicken breast/broccoli or variation with spinach, hamburger, or salmon)...I eat to to not fall over - I get no pleasure from it. Kind of the opposite extreme of where I was a few years ago. Divorce diet, mebbe.

Jake had his post op with the surgeon - x rays looked fantastic! Now for physical therapy.....he is hitting the gym daily tho' and is using the smith machine to squat, does insane abs, cardio, etc, leg pressing around 1000lbs, lol....all that pent up, 15 year old, energy....


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

Wheat bloats the hell out of me, too. 


Glad the kiddo's doing good.


----------



## niki (May 21, 2011)

Day Two:
Okay - poor kid is stuck with the smith squat so I stayed with him, but I didn't wanna.....lol

Smith Squat 5x5 - 135, 135, 185, 185, 185, 135
Calf/leg/highfootplacement/PRESS (20,10,12) - 235, 425, 515, 605 (12/5/5)
Bicep - 5x5 25 (meh)
Treadmill full incline for ten minutes then zero incline run for ten minutes.

So, I've decided to add cardio in on some of these shorter workouts where I'm not beat to death (day four, lol)....My weight loss has stalled, due to whatever factors, so I am just messing around to see if anything works to get things going again.  I gained that five overnight after eating wheat, and I have yet to go all the way back down.......so - I am not going to increase on any of my lifts, and adding some short cardio in for a total of 3 to 4 days a week.  

I do realize that this is my body's pattern....I seem to drop about ten to fifteen pounds and then stall.  It's gotta adjust somehow I suppose.


----------



## niki (May 23, 2011)

Day Three - 
Bent Side laterals - 3x8 40/30/30
Standing side laterals - 3x8 40/50/50
Militery - 5x5 60
Bent rows - 3x8 - 55
Hammer high rows - 3x8 - 245/245/(4x295/4x245)
Low rows - 6x(150/135/120) 8x120 12x105

Gonna go back tonight for a cardio study break...I went for straps and/or chalk - but came back with hooks...not sure if I like 'em or not.  No chalk.....the straps just looked, um, confusing.


----------



## niki (May 24, 2011)

Ugh.....day four - my favorite day, and I had a bad gym day.....got really sick yesterday.....so I guess it makes sense.

Deads - 5x5 - 135/185/185/185/135
skull crushers - 5x5 60
Good mornings - 3x8 95
press downs - 12x150/7x120/10x110

I gave up after this....just had nothing.....


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

Lookin good in here

Just stick with it, we all have bad days in the gym.


----------



## niki (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, but did it have to be day four?  My favorite day?  Hmph.
Today was a rest day, and as I am still recovering from nearly dying I did the minimum...I basically did some abs, 20min on the bike, and 15 on stairbeast.......that's it...

All I have to say is this:  day one better rock.......


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

Yep it's always the day your all psyched up for, or that's your favorite.

I think it's more the disappointment after you being prepared to kick some butt. At least that's how it always feels to me.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Saw in a different forum you were looking at lifting straps. 

Here are the ones I use. They work great as wrist support as well. 
Schiek - 1000-PLS

They are affordable on amazon as well.


----------



## niki (Jun 1, 2011)

Haven't been here in awhile....just lots going on with divorce/move, grandma died, mom flew in, and final few weeks of school....am still working out. At the gym just no time to post......

Thanks for the link, Omerta, I will check them out......I have been stuck for two weeks at 225-227 after that great run of pound per day losses, but yesterday I was down a pound so mebbe my body is ready to let go of some more excess baggage.....I have had three mights in a row of 8hrs of sleep.....prob the first time that has happened in six months....yeah - I think its related......for me the weight loss is all about hormonal levels, because I DON'T cheat, I don't avoid the gym, and I when I'm there I work out HARD.........


----------



## niki (Jun 1, 2011)

Haven't been here in awhile....just lots going on with divorce/move, grandma died, mom flew in, and final few weeks of school....am still working out. At the gym just no time to post......

Thanks for the link, Omerta, I will check them out......I have been stuck for two weeks at 225-227 after that great run of pound per day losses, but yesterday I was down a pound so mebbe my body is ready to let go of some more excess baggage.....I have had three mights in a row of 8hrs of sleep.....prob the first time that has happened in six months....yeah - I think its related......for me the weight loss is all about hormonal levels, because I DON'T cheat, I don't avoid the gym, and I when I'm there I work out HARD.........


----------



## niki (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright - I've been going to the gym, just haven't had time to post on here. I've got three weeks of school left - so it might be a bit sketchy until after that. After getting sick, and losing quite a bit of strength, (unremarkable workouts) I am back to making some gains.....I'm not gonna post all the missed workouts - no time - so just highlights....

Hammer high rows - 8x245/4x295/4x295
Low rows - 6x150/6x135/6x120/8x120/12x105
Rack pulls - 5x5 - 135/225/275/275/225 - no prob with grip at 275.
Decline bench - 5x5 95/115/135/135/135
Squat - 5x5 - 135/145/185/205/185
Lat pull downs - 5x5 115/130/115/115/115
Weighted abs - 5x5 110/150/125/125/125
Flat bench - 5x5 - 95/95/115/135(4)/135(4)/95(10x)
Press downs - 8 reps - 130/140/140/150/160x6/170x2
Deads - 5x5 135/185/235/250/235 did the rest of day four and then a second round of deads - 5x5 2(135) 3(155) Cause I could......lol....best day ever and yeah, I'm still sore (this was two and a half days ago, lol)


----------



## niki (Jun 13, 2011)

Yesterday and today:

Bench - 5x5 95/115/115/115/95  - these felt terrible! I was failing on the last rep on these.
cable flies - 3x8 - 20/30/20 - first time on this particular machine
bent rows - 5x10 - 40 - just doing things differently - bored
decline bench - 5x5 95/95/115/115/115
Rack pulls - 5x5 - 135/185/225/275/295


Day Two
Calf/leg/highfootplacement/press - 20/10/12 reps respectively - 235/425/515/425
Squats - 10x5 - 115/115/135 for all the rest
Hack squats - 3x8 155 - bored, trying something different
bicep curls 5x5 25
hammer curls 5x5 25
 Going back tonight for cardio...

I'm noticing that I'm not breaking into a sweat in the first couple of sets like I used to.....I'm kinda at the point where it seems like my body has adjusted and need to switch things up....my wrists bother me a bit with the benching/dumbell stuff.  I would just lift heavier and keep the intensity but I can't just keep increasing forever, my joints have limitations!  

I have been stalled out at 224 for awhile now.....Have lost some inches here and there, but nothing dramatic.  My clothes are ridiculous - so maybe in places I'm not measuring?


----------



## Built (Jun 13, 2011)

Ditch anything that's messing with your wrists for now - give them a break. What do you figure is the reason you're currently stalled?


----------



## niki (Jun 13, 2011)

Lack of sleep.....I swear when I get two 8hr nights in a row - I start dropping again.  Plus, it was that 'time' - water gain hides any losses for a bit.  Was down today, bya pound to 224. 

My pattern seems to be to lose dramatically, like a pound a day for 15 to 20lbs, then nothing for a few weeks, and then down again.......if I had the time, I'd add cardio back in consistently, but just not feasable for the next few weeks.


----------



## niki (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my third day with steady progress downward, so I think I've pushed through another plateau.....222 this morning.  I'm gonna have to go buy more workout pants.  NOT letting it get so bad that I lose 'em doing squats like last time.....heh

I'm also increasing lift weights in some areas, and not in others.  For example - I'm NOT going to do calves very much anymore, because my calves are getting too big.  I don't WANT to be that muscular and ripped that you can see the definition....My boys told me I looked 'swole' today.....YIPES.  I guess my triceps are showing......other areas too.

I'm gonna have to adjust to this new body.  The changes are scary - I don't and never wanted to look super muscular, but I happen to be a body type that gains muscle very easily, and have the hormones to support growth, I guess.  I like athletic figures, but I don't want to be thick or bb-like.  sigh......how to continue to lift, lose weight, AND achieve the look I want - while maintaining the lifting high I get from going heavy.......THAT is the question.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

niki said:


> This is my third day with steady progress downward, so I think I've pushed through another plateau.....222 this morning. I'm gonna have to go buy more workout pants. NOT letting it get so bad that I lose 'em doing squats like last time.....heh
> 
> I'm also increasing lift weights in some areas, and not in others. For example - I'm NOT going to do calves very much anymore, because my calves are getting too big. I don't WANT to be that muscular and ripped that you can see the definition....My boys told me I looked 'swole' today.....YIPES. I guess my triceps are showing......other areas too.
> 
> I'm gonna have to adjust to this new body. The changes are scary - I don't and never wanted to look super muscular, but I happen to be a body type that gains muscle very easily, and have the hormones to support growth, I guess. I like athletic figures, but I don't want to be thick or bb-like. sigh......how to continue to lift, lose weight, AND achieve the look I want - while maintaining the lifting high I get from going heavy.......THAT is the question.


 

Congrats on breaking a platau!  that can be a bummer!   LOL on the losing you pants story! 

You are doing well and you have a great coach!


----------



## niki (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, Jagbender, and I agree completely!


----------



## Built (Jun 17, 2011)

You won't look as muscular as you think you will once you're lean. You'll be muscular, to be sure, but think of it this way: if you only have two choices - big and hard, or big and squishy - which one would you pick? 

I made this realization years ago. When I focused on becoming big and hard, I got smaller and leaner.

Props on busting that plateau!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2011)

Built said:


> You won't look as muscular as you think you will once you're lean. You'll be muscular, to be sure, but think of it this way: if you only have two choices - big and hard, or big and squishy - which one would you pick?
> 
> I made this realization years ago. When I focused on becoming big and hard, I got smaller and leaner.
> 
> Props on busting that plateau!


 

Big and hard is good,  much better that soft and squishy anyday.   

Going out to lift this AM


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

Built said:


> You won't look as muscular as you think you will once you're lean. You'll be muscular, to be sure, but think of it this way: if you only have two choices - big and hard, or big and squishy - which one would you pick?


 
Um, I don't want 'big' anywhere in the equation at all!  And I'm on a mission to eliminate Squishy....

I mean, if given a choice and all. 

 It just freaks me out when my boys call me 'swole' at the gym.....I'm paranoid enough with all these meatheads staring at me when I lift.....and that's when I'm warming up....and I quote, "did you just dead lift that?"  
"I was standing right next to you man, didn't you hear the weight hit the floor?"
"No, seriously, did you just dead lift that?"
(my oldest son) - "Yes, she did, and that's my MOM."
As the guy looks up into the stratasphere at my oldest son, "No WAY something as big as you came out of someone that small, that's just wrong man. No way she just lifted that......I can't lift that"....

Sigh......

I'm just gonna trust you, Built, and keep on keeping on.....but if my bb buddy makes any comments about my arms getting big enough to hurt his feelings I'm going to need serious therapy.....just a heads up....


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

You didn't hear what he said, did you? 

""No WAY something as big as you came out of *someone that small*, that's just wrong man. "


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, I missed it. 

I keep typing out my response, and erasing it because it sounds lame even to me.  Things like;  at 222lbs nobody is gonna describe me as small.....and my son is 6'6" so ANYONE is gonna be small compared to him......

I think I need therapy........


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

You've got body image dysmorphia. It happens to everyone who loses a lot of weight. Your eyes need to catch up with your brain's image of yourself. It can take a while. 

You find yourself trying on clothes that look too small and being amazed they're too big?


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not much of a shopper........and with school......but yeah, when I am forced to go clothes shopping due to my pants falling down when squatting, I end up trying on things that are too big......

Then I go down two sizes, and they are still too big......so I go down another two sizes and am shocked that those actually button and zip...and fit. 

So, I'm four sizes body dysmorphic, lol. I remember as a teenager always feeling larger than I was. I think part of it was due to my mother being very petite. I was 5'8" and 150lbs and she is 5'3" and 105lbs. 

But I don't go shopping much, 'cause I hate it.....didn't like it even when I was a thin teenager, so that ain't gonna change!


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

niki said:


> ... when I am forced to go clothes shopping due to my pants falling down when squatting, I end up trying on things that are too big......
> 
> Then I go down two sizes, and they are still too big......so I go down another two sizes and am shocked that those actually button and zip...and fit.
> 
> So, I'm four sizes body dysmorphic, lol.


Yep. I remember going through the same thing, myself - except that I LOVE $hopping. Dammit. 


niki said:


> I was 5'8" and 150lbs...
> 
> ... I was a thin teenager...


Yep, that's thin. I'm 5'7", and I wear a size four when I weigh 148 lbs. 

You were thin at 150; you would have been perfectly healthy at 170. You're not that fat anymore. You've got a bit to go, but you can see it now (really!), and it's working. 

If you find you've got "too much muscle" on you when you're lean, you can lose it easily then by eating too little, eating less protein, and overtraining. Don't do it now though - the muscle will help you drop the fat.


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

Dammit, you made me cry....



And it is such a strange thought to realize that I have the kind of control now, that you mention in the latter part of your post.


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

Success is motivating.


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Built, yes it is.....

And here are day's 3 and 4.....as well as 5 (oops, I got a little carried away today)

Day Three
Mil press - 5x5 50
SSL 3x8 - 50
BSL 3x8 - 30 - used slightly different form, much more difficult to do
Hammer high row - 4x8 225 (4x275)
Lat pull downs - 3x10 - 85/100/115
Low Rows - 5x5 90/105/120/120/105

Day Four
Deads - 5 reps of 135/135/155/155/185/155/155
Tricep ext - 3x12 50/60/60 - using the rope, overhead - first time for this exercise.
Skull crushers - 5x5 60
Good Mornings - 3x8 95/115/115
Lunges - 6x20 - omg...leg death. collapsed at the end trying not to throw up....waited for EMT/Firefighters to no avail.......alas, they weren't working out yesterday....

Day Five - now, I do realize that I should have rested today. I was going to do a bit of cardio on the bike - to loosen up the ol' legs after leg death. Mebbe sit in the sauna for awhile. some abs were a possibility......I dunno - I work tomorrow, so figured that could be my rest day. I snapped and I wanted to LIFT....

Weighted abs - 4x20 - 110/110/110/95
Cable pull downs - 3 sets of 92/82/72lbs - as many as I could do - I gave myself the luxury of NOT COUNTING the damn things. I HATE counting.....grrrrr...it was lots, and you guys will just have to believe me...Not sure what they are called, but on the knees, pulling the rope down from overhead, all the way to the floor on each side. I won't tell ya what I call them - 'cause it isn't politically correct. They look like this: but holding a rope....lol

This is where I kinda went crazy. I don't know what happened. I blame it on working out abs for the first time in forever......
Flat bench - 4x5 - 115/115/115/115/115x3 
Decline bench - 115x5/115x5/135x3/135x4/135x5/135/3
Cable pull downs - 3x30 - 82lbs (round TWO)
Oblique machine - 4x5 each side, 150....let's see if I'm sore tomorow....hehehe

Now I've already cancelled work tomorrow to study for my exit exam AND I was sore from benching within HOURS....that has never happened to me before! It usually takes me at least 24 hours or more to feel sore! Eeeek Keep in mind my lower body is incapacitated as well......from all those lunges....I can't sit properly, I can't walk properly, and now my upper body is sore within three HOURS of benching? oh.my.god. tomorrow's gonna suck.




in a good way


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

Hehehe... you're a glutton for punishment, aren't you!

Hey, good luck on that exit exam. You're so close now - when is it all done for you?


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

This Wednesday is my last test.  Thank GOD......well, except for the state boards, but that won't be for a bit.  After Wednesday, it is all tying  up loose ends....


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes!

And still, how much have you lost while going through all this?


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

I've lost about 115 overall, and nearly 50 since beginning to lift.

While maintaining the number one position academically in my class, and being on the Dean's list.  (I'm up for valadictorian or whatever it's called)  

I also got a job and have been working.

Of course, my marriage ended.....so it wasn't all a triumph....but at least I'm starting to work to my potential.


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy CRAP. 

<bows down>

It doesn't seem to me the dissolution of your marriage has destroyed you. It must have been a long time coming.


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Holy CRAP.
> 
> <bows down>
> 
> It doesn't seem to me the dissolution of your marriage has destroyed you. It must have been a long time coming.


 

LOL!  Thankyou, Built....

And naww, I wasn't destroyed  - I'm just picking up speed and hitting my stride.  And didn't someone somewhere say that all creation requires some destruction?


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

"all creation requires some destruction " - ooooh, I like it!


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Hehehe......

So, here's the other half of day one, er day five.......day six?  Dammit, now I'm all messed up!

Bent rows 3x8 55/ 3x8 60
Rack pulls 5x5 135/225/315/255/255
30 min on the ol' bike........10 min in the sauna.......aaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

I rack-pulled 315 today.....!!!!!!!!!Bwaaahaaahaahahahaahahaha! Woohoo!

I rule.  And yes, it was scary to add that third 45lb plate.  But I did it FIVE times.....does it sound like I struggled?  Heh.

(forgot to mention that was my new all time max and the durn thing won't let me edit now, please bear with my belated bragging)


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

B cmplx - check............caffeine - check...........coffee - check...........vitamins - check.........breakfast - check.

Leg day - its a glorious thing. (I just consumed enough caffeine to induce pvc's - I'll letcha know how it goes)


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

How much caffeine would that be for you, niki?

(as an aside, have you tried ephedrine plus caffeine yet?)


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

Uh, not much by most standards! Am fairly sensitive to caffeine....in fact, very new to caffeine intake and only use it for working out. I don't drink soda, or other forms of caffeine on a 'recreational' basis. I drink water, period. 

Between pills and coffee - mebbe 300mgs at the very most, spread out over an hour. (french press coffee machine - guesstimate) This is a MASSIVE amount for me. School and lack of sleep have something to do with this. My bb friend carries a blood serum level of caffeine higher than that on a regular basis.....lol...

Oh, and I've learned - the caffeine takes a bit to kick in full swing - even tho' I feel it right away.....no more of this turning into an animal on my last friggin set...lol...I want it to ALL feel that way.

And no - haven't tried anything but caffeine, and just started that recently.....hmmmmmmm, Built, you mean there's MORE options??! FYI - the pvc's comment was a joke...


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

Day Two

Calf Press/Leg press/High foot placement leg press (20/10/12 reps, respectively)
335/425/515/605x5/695x3
Bicep cable curls individual - 3x5 50, 2x5 bicep bar 120
Squat - 5 reps each - 95/135/135/185/155/135 for five more sets
Hammer curls - 3x5 25 2x5 30

I'm a bit disappointed in the squat thing....I was hoping to go higher, but just didn't feel it...Think I went to high on press.  Usually I gage things fairly well, but missed it this time.  I can squat 135 all damn day and never get tired.  My range of motion with squat is improving drastically tho' - I can get all the way down.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> "all creation requires some destruction " - ooooh, I like it!


 
I found the name for my next journal. 

Congrats on all the hard work Niki. 

Just make sure when you just have "a job" and the gym you don't get bored. That happens to me when I get really busy for a period of time. That day the project is done I sit down and kinda go "WTF am I going to do with this time now" then I go wander around half the day.


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Omerta! Was wondering if you were still around.....and thx.

I know, it will take me a bit to adjust to my new schedule I am sure - but I am gonna be vegetable and sleep for days and days and only get off of my couch for the gym and read nothing but fun stuff - NO medical stuff. And even watch, gasp, MOVIES! And Dexter - god I miss Dexter. I will hang out and have coffee with my boys, and give em back rubs, and cook homemade spaghetti sauce all day long........

It's gonna be GREAT!

And then I will get bored and start researching things again. 'Cuz it's what I do, man. It's what I do. 

(not to mention I just bought my own place, and it's a fixer-upper...I gotta a whole HOUSE to remodel)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm always hanging around, but sometimes don't post much when I'm not hitting the gym. Been nursing an injury but hope to be back at it tomorrow, rehab style but at least getting back to it.

The house sounds like fun. Wanna send me some of that homemade spaghetti? it sounds great.

I didn't like the last season of Dexter as much as the previous ones. True Blood wasn't to bad either.


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm always hanging around, but sometimes don't post much when I'm not hitting the gym. Been nursing an injury but hope to be back at it tomorrow, rehab style but at least getting back to it.
> 
> The house sounds like fun. Wanna send me some of that homemade spaghetti? it sounds great.
> 
> I didn't like the last season of Dexter as much as the previous ones. True Blood wasn't to bad either.


 
So, you abandon us when YOU aren't working out...niccceee.  I see how it is...all the same - hope you get well soon - don't be like my idiot son who is curling 45lb dumbells four weeks after hand surgery....(I am SURE you are MUCH wiser....)  

Nope.  Spaghetti is only for those who show up to help with ma house....hehehe....did I mention my grandmother's from Italy? Or that I am an amazing cook?  She dead lifts 250 AND cooks folks!

The last season of Dexter sucked.  Horrible....terrible.....the writers should all be victims.  The first seasons were the best - and I did enjoy the season with John Lithgow.....creepy bastard.  I've never seen Trueblood - I watch this stuff on Netflix cause I don't have satellite tv....or a tv for that matter.....laptop.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not abandoned, just don't want my crabby and grouchy self to become overly abundant on the boards. lmao

By the way your rackpull is "insane" 

Bittorrent is were I download movies, and shows I either check out Hulu or Netflix.

And sounds like you sons are doing great, must be awesome to workout with them. And tell your son no more punching stuff, I managed to learn that in college as well.


----------



## niki (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, he is a freshman in highschool - so let's hope he learned it right.  The first time was expensive enough!

And thanks!


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

Well - I passed the exit exam with flying colors....It WAS leg day yesterday but the exam was too early to hit the gym first, and I was too intoxicated after.....

That's all I'm confessing.

No more tests, just wrapping up loose ends now.  HUUuuuuuge sigh of relief.  Can't believe nursing school is over.


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2011)

YESSSSS!!!

Congratulations - you've earned this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats, and you earned your night of having fun and just letting loose (sp).


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats Niki!


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I had fun.  Even went to the gym today for some light cardio/abs.....gonna wreck legs tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

niki said:


> Thanks guys! I had fun. Even went to the gym today for some light cardio/abs.....gonna wreck legs tomorrow.


 

Wrecked mine today


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

I took a look at your journal - looks like you did a good job on the legs...I tried hack squats recently - but even at 150 pounds - my knees hurt for three days, and were twingy after that so no more of those for me!

I LIVE for leg day.  Best high, hands down.  I am gonna try doing more reps, instead of more sets to give myself a little something new.  I'm down to 221, but really, am not satisfied with the fits/starts/plateau garbage.  My calories/macros are fine, I am dedicated at the gym - but it's been awhile at this workout and I think my body has really adapted.....gonna change things up for a week and see how it goes.  Don't think it can hurt.

Also, met a guy at the gym who really seems to know his stuff.  I can't add weight to my lunges due to the fact that I am coordinationally challenged and need my arms out to balance (and still fall over sometimes, dammit).....he suggested a weighted vest - !!!!  brilliant, why didn't I think of that??  So am gonna bring that too.

I'm gonna be whining and crying on here tomorrow, if I can make it outta the gym and to my car after what I'm planning to do......the anticipation has already begun to build...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

You need to go at least 4-6 weeks to see if a routine is good for you. 

Just some useless knowledge.


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL!

Well - been at this one for nearly five months - I should be able to feel in a week if I am more/less sore, if it bumps up my metabolism, (sweat more, faster), as well as weighing in daily plus wkly measurements and I think I will be able to make some  intelligent conjectures...

As to whether or not I intend to pursue a more permanent commitment....  =) (how's that?)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow I didn't realize you've been doing builts routine for 5 months. Time has really flown by. 

Do you have a good idea on what the new routine your going to play with is going to look like? Just curious.


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope - just beginning to look into things.  And really, probably just taking a short 'break' to see if it helps shake things up a bit.  Stupid plateau...I've got until Aug 13 to drop 20 more pounds to reach my goal of being less than 200 at ceremonies. I started at the end of February/beginning of March, I think?......school has ruined my memory.  These plateaus are ruining my timetable and it has happened SO many times where I stall out for three,four, five weeks at a time.  I'd like to at least get close.....grrrrrr.

I was actually gonna just stick with BGB exercises, but decrease weight a bit and increase reps per set. (but it changes it and I know that) It's an experiment - am admittedly ignorant.  I just don't feel like ten sets of squats/deads - as FUN as that is, is doing anything.  And yet, I can't really go a whole lot heavier, and I'm not getting as sore.....I LIKE to be sore.  

However, the lunges - which I've increased to 120, made me hella sore.  So, I'm thinking - why not try the less weight/higher rep thing and see if I can get sore again?  It is really goddam irritating to do that many sets of compound lifting and not get super sore the next day.  But lift heavier and my joints start complaining.  

If this works - I won't NEED another routine....I LIKE this one....plus, while I get bored, I also hate change - lol.  My body adapts quickly - very, very quickly, and I am thinking this has something to do with all these stalls.  I can't keep increasing the weight to increase intensity due to joint issues, so I must change it up some other way.  Adding in more cardio hasn't been effective, my diet is pretty scanty at 1200 calories a day, so - if ya got any other ideas, lemme know!!

What to do, what to do........lol...On a posative note, I finally got a shot at those 5 second drop, negative chins....did 3 sets of 5 and am nicely feeling it even two days later.  Niiiiiiccccce.


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, you figured out the negative chins - awesome!

Now - the "getting sore" thing. I don't get sore anymore. I honestly can't remember the last time I got sore from a workout. Once you're conditioned, you won't get sore. 

Sorry.


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

Dammit!  

A few more years?


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2011)

Regarding your notion of changing the rep range, you bet. Pick an lower, a push and a pull and do those as a circuit - one to the next to the next without a pause, or with only a short pause. Or do all the push, all the pull, and all the lower that way, with short pauses and longer sets. 

Or do one of your heavy compounds as a heavy compound, and do the rest in higher rep ranges. Cycle though which one goes heavy, varying it from workout to workout. 

Lots of ways to do this. 





niki said:


> Dammit!
> 
> A few more years?


?


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad you responded, Built, was wondering what you would think.

And I meant that i am hoping to continue to be sore for a while longer......


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2011)

No, really, you probably won't feel sore at all unless you do a completely new movement, like those negative chins. Soreness doesn't indicate progress. Progress indicates progress.


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2011)

BTW, estrogen protects women against inflammation - women tend not to become as sore following exercise as men. 

estrogen delayed onset muscle soreness - PubMed result

I think this may be part of why so many women overtrain; they think they're supposed to be getting sore, so when they don't, they do more and more, chasing that pain. It's important to understand that the soreness doesn't necessarily mean anything in terms of results.


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotcha.......what a bummer......lol


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

Have been at 221 for a few days now.....but am down an inch each in waist and hips, and 2 inches in butt........and that's compared to measuring four days ago......


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2011)

niki said:


> Gotcha.......what a bummer......lol



Nonsense - we still get results! We just don't suffer as much for 'em.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Built said:


> No, really, you probably won't feel sore at all unless you do a completely new movement, like those negative chins. Soreness doesn't indicate progress. Progress indicates progress.


 
She said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Built said:


> Nonsense - we still get results! We just don't suffer as much for 'em.


 
 I learn so much from Built.


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't we all?

So, Built......we don't get as sore, and we can have multiple orgasms......hmmmmm....


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2011)

See, I don't get multiples. I go off like a guy - one big OOOOOH!!! Then leave me the fuck alone and make me a sammich.


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL! Well, if it makes you happy - I'm good.....For me, there's def a variety of intensity, several 'small' ones, building up to, well, you obviously know. Sammiches RULE! lol

Day Three
Biceps - 3x5 25/2x5 30
Bent side laterals - 3x8 30
Standing side laterals - 3x8 50
Mil press - 3x5 50 3x5 60
Hammer high rows - 2x8 225, 2x4 275 
Low rows - 5x5 120
Neg assisted chins 3x5

Rest Day
20 min bike
Weighted crunches 3x10 80
Torso - 3x10 110
Cable pressdowns - didn't count reps - 62/72/82/92

Day FOUR
Deads 5x10 - 135/135/135/155/155
Skull crushers - 5x5 60/60/70/70/70
Good Mornings - 3x8 95/115/115
Tricep ext - 3x12 - 60
Lunges - 6x25

I'm effin' fried.  The additional reps definitely effected me - both then, and the rest of my workout......the lunges were brutal.  And I forgot my weighted vest! grrrrr


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

damn what did I start in here. 

Have a great weekend and congrats on the inches lost.


----------



## niki (Jun 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> damn what did I start in here.
> 
> Have a great weekend and congrats on the inches lost.


 


FYI Omerta, I really don't think it takes much to get either Built, or I, 'started'......hehehe!


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

omg.....ouch......need coffee.....need sustenance......vicodin

(for what it's worth - when I do deads, they are off the floor)


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

niki said:


> omg.....ouch......need coffee.....need sustenance......vicodin
> 
> (for what it's worth - when I do deads, they are off the floor)


 

Congrats on your ilost inches!  

Dead lifts looking good too! 

You go gurl!


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Jagbender!

Day One is a bit lacking, due to the fact that my kiddos took the hooks out of my car......I guess, since I didn't take a rest day (tomorrow am working, so resting then) it isn't too bad to miss rack pulls and bent rows - my triceps are still sore from yesterdays routine...

Day One
Flat bench - 5x95/115/95/95
Decline bench - 5x95/115/135/135/135X3
Incline dumbell press - 8x35/4x35-4x30/6x30
Seated calf press - 3x20 70
Stairbeast 15 min


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

niki said:


> need sustenance......vicodin


 
Aren't these one and the same. 




niki said:


> (for what it's worth - when I do deads, they are off the floor)


 
That's the only way 

Hope your recovered for this next week.


----------



## niki (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, I recovered-kinda......my kids are doing the same routine, but on different days - and I have brain fog from school.....I somehow managed to do day one, and day three, with a rest day between, and completely forgot day two.  

I am still slightly sore from day four on Friday - movement was agony all weekend. And to get on the same schedule as the boys, I'm doing day four today.....and I'm scared......

Rest day was stairbeast, bike and abs
Day 3
Ssl - 5x50/6x40/16x30/10x40/10x40 - 
BSL - 3x8 30
Militery - 5x5 50/60/60/60/60
Hammer high rows - 3x10 245
Seated rows - 5x5 120 - use the wide grip attachment
Neg chins - 4x5, managed a fourth set, these are brutal for me and my entire torse is sore as hell.
Bike 15


----------



## Built (Jun 28, 2011)

Aren't those negative chins ridiculous? Glad to see you're making progress.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Niki, just browsing your journal and saw your good morning numbers, really impressive, well done. Nice deads too.


----------



## niki (Jun 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Aren't those negative chins ridiculous? Glad to see you're making progress.


 
Yeah, I got one problem with them.....my damn pants slip down in the front.......bah.  I guess I need smaller workout pants.  But I hate shopping......I sense impending disaster and humiliations galore.


And thanks Dave! I LOVE deads - my all time favorite day.....did 'em today, in fact. I pour it all into my deads, normally, and do my gm's afterwards.....today for instance:

Day FOUR (imagine epic music in the background, I always do)
Skull crushers - 5x5 70 - seriously, after the very first set, I KNEW it was gonna be a good day. First time all 5 sets were at 70 - next week, going for one or two sets of 80. 
Deads - 10x95/135/135/155/155 - 5x185/5x205 - I got carried away....
Tricep ext - 3x12 60/70/80
Cable press downs - 3x12 140 
Good mornings - 3x8 95/115/115
Lunges - 2x25/2x25 with 15lb dumbells (fell over twice, heh, I hate being such a clutz)


----------



## niki (Jun 29, 2011)

Day One: I did a carb refeed last night, pancakes for the first time in two years....and I decided to eat carbs today....YES, it was a decision. Since my 'refeed' was nowhere near the 3-500g of carbs, I did another meal midday......because I wanted to see how it effected my lifts tonight......

Flat bench - 
10 with the bar to warm up/5x95/5x115/3x135/3x135
Bent rows - 3x8 65
Decline 5x135/4x135/5x135
Incline dumbell press - 4x5 30/3 sets of 35
Barbell bent rows - 4x5 80/90/100/110 - new for me, extremely easy, but I always do new stuff easy so there are no surprises tomorrow....
Rack Pulls - 5x225/315/335x3/225/225 - I actually went for 365, and got lift off, but could not lock out - if I had done these first, I think I woulda made it.
Flat bench 1rm - 150/160 

Didja see ma bench? I am STOKED.....I felt so great after rack pulls, I rested up for about ten minutes and decided to go for it. I coulda definitely gone higher. 

Built - I LIKE lifting on carbs! This was a great session. You know, I have focused so much on losing weight, that it never even crossed my mind that it would effect my lifts. I mean, I've been making steady gains. Why it never translated, what with me reading all this stuff about guys consuming massive calories to grow and lift big, I dunno......My god - this was an awesome session and I was high as a kite!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

Your running on a major carb rush. 

Those days are always fun. Congrats on all he great lifts.


----------



## Built (Jun 30, 2011)

Lifting while overfed is a gift, isn't it? Enjoy your break. One you hit maintenance, you can do this every time you lift. (Not 500g worth, but enough!)


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

niki said:


> Day One: I did a carb refeed last night, pancakes for the first time in two years....and I decided to eat carbs today....YES, it was a decision. Since my 'refeed' was nowhere near the 3-500g of carbs, I did another meal midday......because I wanted to see how it effected my lifts tonight......
> 
> Flat bench -
> 10 with the bar to warm up/5x95/5x115/3x135/3x135
> ...


 
Pancakes  Yummmm   

I have a recipe for LC ricotta pancakes if you ever need a pancakes fix and don't want to shoot your carb wad on the real deal!


----------



## niki (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys - and I would LOVE that recipe.......of course, ONE meal of pancakes and my weight went up FOUR pounds.....


----------



## Built (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, d'uh! Glycogen is mostly water.


----------



## niki (Jun 30, 2011)

yeahbutt, four, friggin POUNDS of it? 

sheer vengefulness. stupid liver. I now have a bloated liver. And you know what? I have extra lobes in my liver, confirmed by ultrasound, on accident. For what it's worth in this twisted tale of carbohydrate gluttony, this is also why drinking is an inefficient pasttime for me.


BUT - I am an amazonian goddess who can bench press 160lbs.  So there. Heh.


----------



## Built (Jul 1, 2011)

I have bench press envy. 

And I've bloated over ten pounds in a weekend of gluttony, so yeah, four pounds.


----------



## niki (Jul 1, 2011)

Built said:


> I have bench press envy.
> 
> And I've bloated over ten pounds in a weekend of gluttony, so yeah, four pounds.


 

Whoa.....I woulda freaked. SOOoooo easy to put on, so damn difficult to take off....

I'm chasing the 200lb bench press...and I have ab envy.........

So, you mentioned going 'off my diet' for a week.  What did you mean by that exactly?  I don't think you were discussing carbs, but more the fats/proteins end of things.  Did you mean more calories, more g of each?  Or am I done now, and go back to my routine?

CAN I focus some carbs around my workouts for the energy boost - (thinking I will work harder/build more muscle/lose faster) or just not focus on that at this point?  

My 'supplements' should also be arriving any time now.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

niki said:


> Thanks guys - and I would LOVE that recipe.......of course, ONE meal of pancakes and my weight went up FOUR pounds.....


 
Ricotta  Pancakes. This recipie was adopted from a low fat recipie
The ingredients have been changed to protect the innocent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




These are the BEST friggin Pancakes I have had. 
Dry ingredients
1/2 cup purpose flour (I haven't tried it yet with WW flour) 
1/2 t Baking soda
1t baking powder
3-4 packets of Splenda
1/4t salt 
Mix dry ingredients and hold to side. 

The wet 

1 1/4 cups Ricotta 
2 egg yolks (keep the whites) 
3/4 cup of buttermilk (I haven't tried LC milk) 
Mix up wet ingredients and add the dry. 

In the mean time whip the egg whites until soft peaks and fold into mixture. 

Cook on lower heat like a regular pancake. 

I have made them without whipping the egg whites but it really does make a difference! 
The breakdown;
Flour 45g carbs, 6 protein, Fat 1g, 3g fiber 225 calories
Eggs 1.2g C, 12.6P, 10.6gFat, 154 calories
Ricotta 10g C, 35g P, 24g Fat 535 calories
Buttermilk 15g C, 6g P, 6g Fat, 125 calories

Total carbs 71, 59 Protein, 42 fat 1039 calories
This recipie makes about 15, 3 inch pancakes 
My whole family loves these pancakes. 
Let me know if you try them and like em!
Be careful they are addicting!
Jag


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

Built said:


> I have bench press envy.
> 
> And I've bloated over ten pounds in a weekend of gluttony, so yeah, four pounds.


 

Ditto that  I would regularly go up 10 pounds on a carb load and drop 11 for the week  1 pound a week for a long time  

4 Pounds you can use that up in 3 days!


----------



## niki (Jul 1, 2011)

omg - lifting is FABULOUS like this.  I mean, I was addicted BEFORE......I thought I felt strong BEFORE.........I can't even believe that it could get better.....I almost feel like, HOW DO PEOPLE NOT KNOW how amazing lifting can be?  Wouldn't everybody be down there, at the gym, if they knew it could make them feel like this?  

Okay.....spaz over.  DAY TWO:
Calf press 25/leg press 15/High foot placement press 10 - 335/425/425/515  increase in reps/and an additional set here.
Bicep curls 5x5 25 - I am afraid of biceps, I realized.  
Squats - 5x10 - 95/95/115/115/115/135x4/185x2 - I felt like I could keep going, but I wanted to be able to walk at work tomorrow - first time doing squats with ten reps....didn't feel done though - so I threw in a couple of heavies.  When I was through, I just wanted to throw 135 on and do another five sets.....lol  I felt like I was wussing out to not continue.....
Bicep curls 5x120/100/90/90/90

I have a psychological problem with biceps...it's weird.  completely illogical.


----------



## niki (Jul 3, 2011)

ugh.......today sucked.  I hate day three.  Not feeling well - not even gonna bother posting.......

except I did make it to five sets of five negative, assisted chins.  Everything else sucked.  

sigh.....I wanna go to bed, instead - I'm going to work till 1am...bleh.  I need a violin playing smiley.


----------



## Built (Jul 3, 2011)

> I did make it to five sets of five negative, assisted chins.


----------



## niki (Jul 6, 2011)

Day Four
Deads 5x10 135/135/185/155/135
Skull crushers 5x5 70/80x2
Good mornings 3x8 95/115/125
cable tri ext 3x80/70/80
press downs 8x150/5x130

Rest day - HIIT on the bike.....for six rounds, then a total of 30 min and SAUNA..

Day ONE
Bench 4x135/5x135/5x135/5x115/5x115
Decline bench - 4x135/5x135/5x115)3
Flies - 5x5 30/40
Incline - 3x8 30
Rack pulls - 5x5 225/135/205/205/205 - no damn hooks...forgot...
no bent rows - not even worth doing w/o the hooks.....
bent barbell rows - 3x5 100


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

HIIT  and a sauna  now thats a workout!


----------



## niki (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you mocking me?!?

Day 2
Calf/leg/hfpp 30/20/12.  245/335/425
Squat 3x10 135/135/135 2x5 155
Bicep curls 5x5 25
Hammer curls 3x8 30, 25, 25
15 min stairbeast


----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2011)

niki said:


> Are you mocking me?!?
> 
> Day 2
> Calf/leg/hfpp 30/20/12. 245/335/425
> ...


 

Heck NO Niki 

HIIT then a sauna  sounds Awesome.  pump up your muscles and then relax them!


----------



## niki (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol!

(Sorry, sarcastic tone is lost in the written word)


----------



## niki (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay guys, today is my last day of school.  (just a lame review, all work/exit interviews are done).  Graduation ceremony is in 6 weeks, August 19.  It was my original goal to be under 200lbs for graduation.  I am currently at 219lbs.  

I am just coming out of a refeed/week off of my dieting.  I read up on PSMF, thanks to Built.  I've got a plan, and I'm about to use it.  My workouts will be looking quite a bit different, as I temporarily ditch BGB for this concentrated effort.  I am going to go for about 3 weeks, and then re-evaluate, refeed - possibly a few days off, and then hit it again for the final 2.5 weeks.  

I did 30 minutes of moderate cardio yesterday on my rest day.  And hit the sauna.  I'm still sore this morning from squats.

I also got my EC stack in the mail on Wednesday, so am SLOWLY adding that in.  One the first day, two the second day, THAT slow.  I am sensitive to stuff and I'd rather NOT have a fib or v tach - thank-you-very-much.  I can already feel the heating up, as I literally feel warm ten to fifteen minutes after I take it.  Which is just fabulous, living here in the desert.....without ac.....(evap)....ugh!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good in here. Keep up the great work. 

EC stack? were'd you get that?

I've started taking the Beyond Nutrition Strike HD-8 and it's awesome so far, closest thing I've found to the ECA days but without the jitters.


----------



## niki (Jul 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Looking good in here. Keep up the great work.
> 
> EC stack? were'd you get that?


 
I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you........heh.....I made it in my laboratory...(evil cackle)


----------



## niki (Jul 9, 2011)

Alrighty - didn't go to the gym yesterday at all, was finishing up my last day of school.  Then went out to dinner with my mates, and a movie.  I am still working on what my routine is going to be during the next six weeks......I know I'll be doing 30 minutes of cardio, and lifting every 3rd day, but haven't decided on how to lift yet.

I'm 217 today.....so the carb refeed/week off/PSMF is working


----------



## niki (Jul 9, 2011)

Deads 3x5 135/185/205
skull crushers 3x5 70/80/3x80 and 2x70

30min on the bike......

sigh


----------



## niki (Jul 10, 2011)

So, will probably do 20 on the bike, 20 on the treadmill today.....am 215 this morning......this PSMF is amazing......I miss working out tho'.  I foretell that the next six weeks you guys will see the most significant drop in weight here, but will wonder where 'niki' went, as i become replaced with a whiny little brat.  sorry everyone - in advance.....

please bear with me......under deconstruction.....


----------



## niki (Jul 11, 2011)

214 this morning.....15 bike, weighted abs, then 15 full incline treadmill, keeping an eye on hr.

Weighted crunches - 3x20 - 80/95/95
Obliques - 3x10, 130


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2011)

niki said:


> I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you........heh.....I made it in my laboratory...(evil cackle)


 
Could tell me then try. 

Congrats on being done with school. Bet it feels good.


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Could tell me then try.
> 
> .


 
hmmmmmmmm...sounds like fun......

and yes, it feels absolutely fantastic to be done.


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

I got to lift today!  (yay!)  I ate, and caffeinated, and ephedrinated, and injected b complex.......and even tho' I didn't do but three things....it was just so doggone nice to be in the weight room again.

Flat bench - 5x115/4x135/155x2/155x1/95x10
Rack pulls - 5x135/5x215/5x305
Bent rows - 2x5 65/1x5 70

going back later for light cardio....prob the bike and the sauna.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

sounds like you would have been bouncing off the walls.

I'm finally going to get back into the routine starting tomorrow. been gone to long as well.


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

meh, the 305 pound rack pulls grounded me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

More than I can pull right now, so


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> More than I can pull right now, so


 
 Thx....
Whatdidya do to yourself?

(I might have a chance at telling you about my stack, and then killin' ya then??)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

bulging disc between L4 and L5, but going to get back to it and just go to the point I'd rather die. Then go back the next day and do it again.  I will beat this into submission.


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

That totally sucks.....get better.....

And in the interest of all honesty - I would totally take advantage FTW.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking great Niki!

PSMF workng well I see! 

Built is the bomb!


----------



## niki (Jul 12, 2011)

Built is a GODDESS...........and it is working amazingly well, thanks!


----------



## niki (Jul 14, 2011)

A'ight......second day of bleapin' cardio......yesterday I went twice, did half hour sessions each time....

Today: 15 min bike
Abs - weighted crunches 3x15 90
Obliques - 3x10 130
Rope pull down thingies - didn't count, ya hear me? HATE counting....three sets of 75lbs
25 minutes on the treadmill.....and I DID walk....for most of it....but ran with my hair down today.....heh. two songs, only. I PROMISE....


am going back later for sauna, and mebbe jacuzzi....


----------



## niki (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay - 208 today, with my carb meal today that'll be up a bit tomorrow.....basically am lifting every third day, cardio inbetween - usually 30-45 min or so, and then sauna......

lifting is barely maintaining and I feel very weak eating this few calories.  I did deads with 135/135/185 so it's there, just not long.  I am more worn out after, and am going lighter than before.


----------



## niki (Jul 20, 2011)

Scheduled my test today - freaked out - then went to the gym and did whatever the hell I wanted......
flat bench - 3x5 135
decline - 3x5 135
db fly - 3x8 30
cable fly - 3x5 40
lunges - 4x30 (leg death)
15 minutes cardio, 15 minutes sauna.....

am wrecked.

Observations:  am definitely losing strength....which sucks....i hate feeling weak.  am still increasing in my strong areas, like tri's - up to one set of 80lbs/2 sets 70 for skull crushers.....but everywhere else, huuuuuge effort just to maintain, only doing one set of my heavier lifts.


----------



## niki (Jul 21, 2011)

kinda regretting going crazy yesterday.....so sore......

today is lazy, putzing cardio, (not even cardio, just movement - get things moving) and the sauna for SURE.....owie.


----------



## niki (Jul 24, 2011)

Today was an hour on the bike......

Yesterday, actually lifted:

Deads - 3x5 - 135/185/185
GM - 3x5 - 95/115/135
Skull crushers - 3x5 - 70/80/80
35 bike

I have been stuck at 208 since Tuesday......not eating more....don't have a clue what's up....I did have to stop the ephedrine - too edgy and my test is coming up on Friday....will be so grateful when it is over...and I've passed.


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2011)

You're just holding some water. It'll pass. It always does. 

Good luck this week - what day is it?


----------



## niki (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday.....having panic attacks already.....just coming down from one, in fact......and I lied, I was down a pound today.....207.....I'm so anxious I can't even remember something for 8 hours...

it will all be over soon....it will all be over soon........it will all be......


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2011)

There you go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

panic attacks??? wtf  You've worked your ass off and this is just the validation of all that hard work. Your gonna kill it.

Hope your feeling better today.


----------



## niki (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Built.

Omerta - it's genetic.....Completely irrational, my body reacts long before my brain does. So, even tho' I know it doesn't make sense, I can't reason my way out of it. SUCKS.....

So, I've gone off ALL stims, even caffeine at least til this is all over with.....and my test got postponed till next Wednesday. That way I have a little more time to review, since I took about 3.5 weeks off with no studying at all...and little more time to freak out....lol

Down to 205 today.....and I get to LIFT~I am always so happy on lift days.....helps so much.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2011)

205!!!


----------



## niki (Jul 26, 2011)

I KNOW!!

I am so close to my graduation goal.......and I've got 2.5 weeks left.....will most likely beat my goal of under 200lbs by a respectable amount......very, very pleased.......

At that point, will reevaluate.....for the final 5o ish pounds or so.......


----------



## niki (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright - did a prework out drink - was my kid's stuff, so not sure what is in it....no carbs/sugars - that's all I know.....bcaa, I think?

Today's lifts:

Ten minutes on the ol' bike
Decline 3x5 - 135/135/ 155x1/135x4
Rack pulls - 3x5 - 135/225/315 - high as a kite afters!  felt amazing....glorious.....
leg press/calf press/high foot placement - 245/335/515 - these were 10-15r for calf, then 5 reps for the others
Bicep cable curls - 3x4 - 120/110/110
Bicep dumbell curls - 3x5 30

Lifting felt glorious - even on 720 calories....I can't WAIT to lift at maintenance....the drink definitely helped, wasn't all weak and blown out feeling after my sets - if anything felt MORE powerful, like it USED to feel before the PSMF. Am also interested to see if this reduces recovery time for me, as I also had a protein drink w/i an or so after lifting.......

Pre-lift I had a couple of eggs, and a small, red potato. Small as in if you put your thumb and forefinger together in a circle, thats how big the circumferance was....Maybe four bites? I try to do that on the days I lift - I'd rather do that than glucose tablets. bleckie.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

Doing well  Niki  

Glad to see you dropped all stims.  My misuse of them messed me up several years ago. 

How long you going to do PSMF?


----------



## niki (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been on for 3 wks.....have 2.5 weeks to go, then time off, and re-evaluate.  

yeah, my nerves can't take stimulants right now.  at all.......somebody was gonna die......lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm like that at work with or without stimulants 

I've totally noticed that the more I'm out of the gym the shorter my temper gets in dealing with pretty much anything. 

Glad you made it to the gym today. You'll do great on your test. And at the same time be hitting your goal for weight by graduation.

Your doing awesome.


----------



## niki (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, man! 


I don't actually lift to merely lose weight....I lift for my mental health, and the survival of those around me......what would be the point of eliminating my offspring, thereby removing myself from the gene pool? lol

(don't tell anyone, but I think my older two started lifting in self-defense)  they are impervious to me now.....I am helpless in the face of whisker rubs from a 6'7" seventeen year old....and I really wish they would STOP PICKING ME UP!  Are you there?  Are you reading this?  STOP IT you neanderthals!!!!  heh.

Def have the tendencies w or w/o stims......worse, far worse, with.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

hahaah, sounds familiar. I used to do that to my mom as well. 

I like how Henry Rollins put it in this thing he wrote. I'll just hyperlink it since it's pretty long to cut and past into somebody else's journal.
Henry Rollins on lifting


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

niki said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> 
> I don't actually lift to merely lose weight....I lift for my mental health, and the survival of those around me......what would be the point of eliminating my offspring, thereby removing myself from the gene pool? lol
> ...


 

I get far too cranky on stims.  I don't need the help!


----------



## niki (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardio today.....blech

15 min bike
weighted crunches - 90/110/110 3x10
torso rotation - 3x10 each side, 130
rope pull downs - 3x30 77/87/77

15 min treadmill full incline, hr at 130


----------



## niki (Jul 28, 2011)

204 today.

pure cardio today.....no abs....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

niki said:


> Cardio today.....blech


 


I think you picked up the negativity on cardio from Built!  

Built LOVES cardio!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

4 more pounds!  WOO HOO


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I think you picked up the negativity on cardio from Built!
> 
> Built LOVES cardio!


Don't make me neg you.


----------



## niki (Jul 29, 2011)

I got to lift today! Woohoo! Always a good day....

Squats - 3x5 135 light, cuz I knew I was doing lunges later, but enjoyed the full ROM, ass to the ground
Bent rows - 3x5 70 - these are fun....takes two hands to carry the damn dumbell over to the bench, lol....
Lat pull downs - 3x5 130/115/110 - used some new grips for these, have never been able to push myself due to my hands hurting- problem solved......thanks!
Lunges - 4x25 - these kill me every time...no added weight, and I always go all the way down, with as long a stride as possible, knee to the floor. 
Good Mornings 3x5 95, got full range of motion on these, all the way down, they felt wonderful....

Sauna.......


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

I am starting to look forward to seeing what "your" scale says!  I am excited for you!  
So close!


----------



## niki (Jul 29, 2011)

Aw, thanks man!   

(it IS exciting!!!)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

Killer numbers. 

so are you slowly hearing those chants for graduation pics.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Killer numbers.
> 
> so are you slowly hearing those chants for graduation pics.


----------



## niki (Jul 29, 2011)

eeeeew, pictures.....

thanks for reminding me.....ick.....lol


----------



## niki (Jul 31, 2011)

203 today.....yesterday just sat on a bike for 30 minutes and studied......pretty much what I do these days....study.....

Test is Wednesday.....no coffee from here on out....no changes in diet, as much sleep as my insomnia will give me...no emotional upsets, no bullshit. 

Might lift today.....just gonna do whatever I feel I need to do in the next few days. I am really sore from lifting Friday...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

203!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations on all the progress you've made! Impressive lifts too! I'll definitely be following along.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

sounds like you wil definitely meet your goals.  Just stay hydrated and drink water...


----------



## niki (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright - I am back!  Took my test today - won't get the results back for a day or two, but the computer shut off at 75 questions (the least you can do) so things are looking good so far!

I did a refeed the night before my exam, and a free day all day today.....

Lifted today, to get rid of some of the tension:
deads - 3x5 - 135/185/185
Skull crushers - 3x5 - 70/80/80
Cable press downs - 3x5 - 150/150/150
Calf press 15/leg press10,5, 5/high foot placement press 10,5,5 - 335/425/425


----------



## niki (Aug 4, 2011)

An hour on the bike today.....abs
weighted crunches 3x10 - 110
Torso rotations - 3x10 - 130
Cable crunch - 3x20 - 90

Up two pounds due to carb refeed/free day....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

niki said:


> Alright - I am back! Took my test today - won't get the results back for a day or two, but the computer shut off at 75 questions (the least you can do) so things are looking good so far!
> 
> I did a refeed the night before my exam, and a free day all day today.....
> 
> ...


 
sounds like you did well on your test!!!


computer said 75 questions Niki knows her stuff were done here!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 4, 2011)

You better have celebrated last night.


----------



## niki (Aug 5, 2011)

Omerta - I celebrated by driving home from Tucson and lifting.....next weekend - after graduation - I plan on really celebrating.....looking forward to it.....

I won't know how I did until they post the damn results! Ack! This particular test is difficult to feel good about....am sure it is fine, but want to see it for myself in black and white!

45 minutes of cardio - 30bike/15 full incline treadmill....sauna cuz my abs are freakin' sore from yesterday!

On my way back down after carb loading - 204 today


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

niki said:


> Omerta - I celebrated by driving home from Tucson and lifting.....next weekend - after graduation - I plan on really celebrating.....looking forward to it.....
> 
> I won't know how I did until they post the damn results! Ack! This particular test is difficult to feel good about....am sure it is fine, but want to see it for myself in black and white!
> 
> ...


 

I hear you on the test results. 
The Florida Contractors license is harder to pass than the Bar exam in 32 states. Darn test is set up for 65-70% failure rate First and second time you take the test. The Good ole boys in FL don't want any Yankees getting licensed here! 

I studied my butt off work, study, sleep, everyday of the week for 6 weeks prior, weekends too. Took a $1000.00 prep course. The test is 200 questions total, takes 2, 12 hour days to complete! and it is open book! The problem is ther are about 24 books! 

After the first day you have 2 sections done,grading done but no results given untill the end. They grade your first section of day two in the AM. So If you want to wait around you can get your results after the last section you can. Believe me I _was waiting _around. Your results were given to you in a large envelope, The saying was if it is thin your in. If Not there was a bunch of paperwork telling you how to apply to take it again. 
Mine was thin. I passed first time through. I have a BS from MSU and Builders license in Michigan. That test was the hardest thing I ever did! 

Good luck on your exams!


----------



## niki (Aug 5, 2011)

Got ma letter!

I passed!  Am official.

Am gonna lift tomorrow and wreck it at the gym!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome news 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravager (Aug 7, 2011)

Great news Niki on your test, and all of your dedication and perseverance. You have incredible drive seem to be a remarkable woman....

Way to own it, Niki!!! Hope your dreams become reality.


----------



## niki (Aug 7, 2011)

JB - that contractor's test sounds HORRIBLE!  I am so glad mine didn't take that long...the NCLEX USED to be handwritten over three days.....good lord!

Thanks, guys for all of your support - it means so much to me, especially now. 

And Ravager thanks for stopping by and checking out my journal!  I'm gonna have to come up with some new dreams and goals now....right after the graduation celebration.  My parents are coming into town Thursday, and my mom is taking me shopping (ugh).....as apparently, I am not to be trusted picking something out for myself to wear....(she's probably, most likely right).

Last night's work out:
Squat - 3x5 - 135 - I am so weak!  My legs were shaking by the third set....I USED to be able to squat 200lbs!  aaaaaaaarrrrrrgh!
Good mornings - 3x5 - 135/95/95
Bicep cable curl - 3x8 - 80/100/110
Bicep curls db - 3x5 - 30/30/25
then home....

Today is cardio, probably an hour on bike/stairmaster.....

202 today!  so close i can taste it.....erm, perhaps NOT the best analogy guys...


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2011)

202, AND a newly-minted nurse! Nice work.


----------



## niki (Aug 7, 2011)

3 pounds to graduation goal, heh


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2011)

niki said:


> 202 today!
> so close i can taste it.....erm, perhaps NOT the best analogy guys...


 

202


----------



## niki (Aug 7, 2011)

30 min on the ol' bike, 20 on the treadmill......half full incline, the other half running - felt wrong NOT to run today.....heh

thanks for the encouragement you guys!


----------



## niki (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for the absence, folks.....doing a 'water manipulation' per Built's input....am very sloshy.......did a two day, full body, glycogen depletion workout......cardio today, cardio tomorrow - and then lift - if I get the all clear from built


I went up to 205 with the increase in water/salt consumption....hovering around 202/203 now....ugh....why am I NOT losing?  hopefully, the water increase is just 'hiding' it...


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2011)

You weren't meant to increase your salt consumption - I just said don't decrease it. Salt normally.


----------



## niki (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh..gotcha....


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

Once you lose the water you'll be all set. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## niki (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright - I've been a busy girl, but today I FINALLY made it under and weighed in at 199.  YEESH that took longer than I expected!  Grrrrrr.

I will be finishing my second week of BGB tomorrow - and my lifts have decreased substantially since finishing the PSMF.  I had a carb refeed before starting, and then went back to eating the way I did before the PSMF - ie, 12-1500calories, but have pushed protein to 200 (up from 150) and fats are down from 100 to anywhere from 50-70.  Carbs are as low as i can take them with my protein shakes containing a couple per scoop, and consuming some veggies every day....

Am hoping to see continued decreases.  It feels GREAT to be lifting again!  

Oh, and am spending all MY time applying for jobs - have three interviews tomorrow....and have been dating as well!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 25, 2011)

Gongrats < 200 pounds It has been exciting to watch your progress, and Nursing testing. My wife has been a nurse for about 20 years 

Now you just need a job! best wishes on your job search!

And dating too !


----------



## niki (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!  Everyone's encouragement has meant so very much to me on this journey.  I've kind of got a lot going on right now with finding a job and my kids, etc, and I've not been as faithful with posting here.....I am still going to the gym, however!

I haven't noticed a difference on the scale, but I'm still losing inches, and my clothes are looser.  Its annoying, how quickly I'm changing sizes, but what a nice thing to be annoyed about!  

Today, I start my third cycle of BGB, and this last one I saw some decent gains in my lifts, especially after being so disappointed that first week about how much strength I lost!  I was able to do four sets of deads yesterday at 5x185, and pretty much all my lifts are close to where they were before the PSMF.  I will finish this week, watch what the scale/measurements say and then modify from there.  

Day Four 
Deads - 5x135, 4(5x185)
Skull Crushers - 5x60, 4(5x70)
Good Mornings - 8x95, 8x115, 8x135
Lunges - 4x30  with wall squats inbetween sets.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Good morning  Just catching up on your log been on vacation ETC


----------



## niki (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay....been neglectful...but I've been WORKING!  It is so great!  I am still doing baby got back.....on my fourth cycle...am eating around 1300-1500 calories.....200g protein, less than 25g carbs unless I do a refeed day (once a week, cuz I'm dragging ass by then), and then around 50-70g fat.....

My lifts are respectable seeing upward trends in upper body, arms, core.....legs are down a bit - probably due to muscle loss during PSMF....Thing is I am STUCK solid at 197....measurements are going down, but weight won't budge.  been a few weeks now....

I rationalize that bgb is rebuilding some muscle.....I hope....arrgh. So sick of plateaus.  Not that I would give up - am in this forever and never going back....I just want this last 50lbs to melt already!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 8, 2011)

I hear you,  I have been stuck @ 232  for about a  6  weeks but still gettng comp changes.  keep an eye on the measurements!     Don't worry about the "weight"  is is all about losing the fat.    Glad to heat you are workin  too!    

Glad to hear from you! 
Jag


----------



## niki (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!

I did 5x5 of assisted chins!!!!  I've only ever done negatives before......I went ahead and tried it, and it was EASY!!!!  Holy crap.....I am so excited!  I'm gonna try a real chin up next week...only my toe tips were touching today -- and i was only really straining on my last couple of reps on my last set!!!

Wooohooo!


----------



## niki (Sep 10, 2011)

Just in case the significance escapes some readers:  I couldn't do a REAL chin up at 125 lbs my freshman year in highschool.....lol  not even a one.....


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

niki said:


> Just in case the significance escapes some readers: I couldn't do a REAL chin up at 125 lbs my freshman year in highschool.....lol not even a one.....


 

Awesome Niki!  I remember when I could do chins again!  I still havn't tried them this go round.  The scale let go today for me!  229.5


----------



## niki (Sep 11, 2011)

That's great, JB!  Awesome feeling, I know......congratulations on the lower numbers.....I'm jealous!  

Day Four went well - did three sets of 225 on deads, so am slowly coming back up again......also managed four sets of 70 and one set of 80 on skull crushers, my good mornings at 135, and 120 lunges, with wall squats in between.....did cable press downs at 150......

I'm feeling good about the numbers, and getting my highs again - waiting for that scale to give it up!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

niki said:


> That's great, JB! Awesome feeling, I know......congratulations on the lower numbers.....I'm jealous!
> 
> Day Four went well - did three sets of 225 on deads, so am slowly coming back up again......also managed four sets of 70 and one set of 80 on skull crushers, my good mornings at 135, and 120 lunges, with wall squats in between.....did cable press downs at 150......
> 
> I'm feeling good about the numbers, and getting my highs again - waiting for that scale to give it up!


 

Nice worout.  My darn scale went up to its happy place 232.  BUT  the Bio read the lowest body fat and highest hydration levels to date. .  That means less fat more muscle.  

it will stay below 230 soon  darn thing! 

Nice numbers   good to see them climbing again. 

How is work going?


----------



## niki (Sep 13, 2011)

Work is going great - feels good to be working, lemme tell you.

Stupid scale.  STUPID, STUPID SCALE!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

niki said:


> Work is going great - feels good to be working, lemme tell you.
> 
> Stupid scale. STUPID, STUPID SCALE!


 

I hate the scale  I have a Dr appt tomorrow and not a significant weight loss in 3 months  but nice recomp.  Will be interesting to see what Doc says tomorrow 


Glad work is going well


----------



## niki (Sep 26, 2011)

Me TOO!

I am seeing some body recomp, and the scale is SLOWLY starting to budge downward....I seem to lose 20-30lbs and then get stuck for about 4-6 weeks while my body adjusts.....its maddening to be doing all the right things and not be going anywhere.

I have started doing a few things differently, after poking around Built's blog again. I am increasing carbs, focused around workouts only. I am also consuming protein every 4 hrs or so, as opposed to two to three times a day. Yes, shakes and bars when I'm working - it is just way more convenient not to have to think about it.

I think I'm seeing a difference. My boys are commenting, things like my face looks thinner, etc, etc. 

Keep on keeping on, I guess. I can't even imagine a different lifestyle now anyway, lol. I LOVE the gym, and food just isn't that important to me, altho' I LOVE fresh berries! 

Now that I'm focusing carbs around workouts - I'm getting more intensity again.  That PSMF really did me in strength wise.  I am still trying to get to my former lifting weights.  I was squatting 155 yesterday, which is nice.  rack pulls are back.....oh!  And I can do pull ups/chin ups, not hanging, but with my toes barely touching behind me.  I am now focusing on wide/narrow grips during these.  I LOVE 'em!  Makes me feel strong!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds good Niki.

 Doc told me to forgetaboutit the scale anyway! 

Weight staying the same but recomp going along well. more strength and more definition. need to downsize shorts again to 36's 

Blood work good,  and some adjustments for estradiol levels and I should be seeing the scale move as well as the recomp.  

I looked @ my videos from 2 months ago, about the same weight,   but what a difference in my belly, arms and shoulders.  

slow and steady!  

keep on rockin.  you know you are doing well when your family notices.  they see you everyday! 

Jag


----------



## niki (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright, I think I MAY have finally found the magic combination....I'm working two jobs currently, and hitting the gym five days a week, give or take.  Well, at least five days, no less than that....

I have manipulated my macros a bit, I'm hitting 200g protein about half the time, and 150 on my off days, unless I'm super sore - then I try and keep it up there.  I have increased my carb intake to 50-75g and these are primarily focused around workouts, with a carb-up meal once a week before my heaviest leg day, generally day four - deads/lunges.  Fats vary, depending on hunger - as low as I can tolerate, with peanut butter filling in late at night if i can't take it anymore!  I don't 'count' fat grams, but limit them unless the hunger really kicks in.  My caloric intake is generally around 1300 - with maintenance being at 1950.  I don't count calories but maybe once a week, using the foods I tend to be eating that week to make sure I'm hitting the ballpark.  

This is working wonders!  My workouts have increased intensity - and that is vital...key for me.  I only lose if I am pushing HARD.  I can no longer push, without the increased carb intake.  

Workout changes - I have gone high rep - can't say low weight because I've really only dropped enough to increase reps....like on bicep curls I went down five pounds, from 25 to 20lbs but increased from 15 reps to 30reps, for five sets.  Once again, I start sweating at my second set, like I did the first three months of lifting baby got back.....I think I just hit a point where I couldn't increase the lift enough to push the intensity hard enough, to impact my very adaptable body.  My muscles adjust easily.  I'm fucking strong, but physiologically there are limits.  

I am seeing MAJOR body composition changes, with all three heads of my delts visible, I seem to be losing all the fat in my arms first?!?  My biceps, triceps are all visible.   Must be all those chins/pull ups!  I can do five sets of ten (slightly assisted) chins, and 5 sets of pull ups, 10/8/7/6/4 - within ten to fifteen minutes, all together.....My back is getting defined!  My son last night told me I was ripped as.....well - you get the idea.  Finally, the work is beginning to pay OFF!  

I'm ready to finish this....its about goddam time.  

I am doing all of these pull ups at 195, and the scale is once again dropping daily.  Thank heavens....was about to throw it out the damn window.  Stupid scale.  I'm guesstimating that I have about 35 to 45 pounds to go on this journey, before I can start setting up appointments with surgeons.  

Day Four
Deads - 10x135/10x185/10x185/15x155/15x155
Good Mornings - 12x95/12x115/12x115
Skull crushers - 15x60/30x50/30x50/30x50/30x50 (yeah, they all stare)
Cable press downs - 20x100/20x100/20x100
Lunges - 45x10/45x10/45x10/45x10/then full range of motion 30 steps x 4.  Can't do full ROM on weighted lunges yet, this was my second time doing weighted, and I used the squat rack with the barbell - am able to balance better....I alternate the full range of motion lunges with wall squats to failure.

Yeah, I walk funny, lol....


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome progress report!  Glad to read about all the exciting changes!  I like Almond butter better than peanut butter these days,  slighlty better fats profile. 

Same thing for me  scale han't moved much  but I am seeing 229's more that 231 lately.  Comp changes showing more each day.  Also I lose fat on one side more than the other!  

doing very well!  

Cheers  
Jag


----------



## niki (Oct 6, 2011)

You know, JB, I was really tempted to buy the almond butter this last time at Costco, but I CRAVE peanut butter.....probably pick some up next time I go, so I have both!

Thanks for the encouragement - it gets pretty frustrated to see nothing happening week in and week out of working at all of this really hard.....I am glad I seem to have hit on something here.  Who knew that if I increased my caloric intake just a tad, with more carbs, that I would lose MORE weight, instead of less....lol...whatever.  

I don't care.  As long as it works. heh.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

niki said:


> .
> 
> I don't care. As long as it works. Heh.


 

amen


----------



## Pony (Oct 7, 2011)

Great update! Is that you in your avatar? Holy shit...

20 lbs on bi's? Pffft....


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

ThePonyPackage said:


> Great update! Is that you in your avatar? Holy shit...



Haha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## niki (Oct 7, 2011)

Um, no guys - calm tha heck down....lol! NOT me...SO NOT ME! ROFLMAO!

Female body builder whom I admire - not sure of her name....beautiful build, nearly perfect physique in my opinion.....Keep in mind I've lost 140lbs, I don't look like that....Pony, will send you a progress pic if I can figure out how to do so.... 

And I HATE biceps.....hate 'em with a passion.


----------



## niki (Oct 9, 2011)

I am finally seeing that effin' scale move!  192.........dropping rapidly since my last update.

Day TWO
Squat - 10x95 10x135 10x155 10x185 10x155 10x155 10x135 10x115 10x115
(I was literally holding myself up, after those last coupla sets, bent over the squat rack....trying NOT to heave)
Calf/leg/high foot placement press - 30 reps at 245, X3.....I have never pressed so little weight, but it burned like a sumbitch after those squats!  I am hella sore two days later......
Biceps - 5x30 - 20lbs.....owie - this is still getting my biceps sore (not easy) after three cycles of my routine.

I took a complete rest day yesterday and I'm glad I did.  I was sore in NEW places on my legs this morning!  Gonna hit it tonight for abs/cardio/pull ups and chins....

I can't believe I forgot to post this - but I beat my one rep max on flat bench last week......I put up 175lbs......I'ma superhero!  lol........now that I'm cutting protein intake, I may not ever see that number again!  Gonna enjoy it...


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

congrats on your PR!  also the weight loss!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on the progress.


----------



## niki (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

I have been having a hard time hitting the gym with intensity after my ten hour shifts.....caffeine helps, but yesterday I still couldn't finish day four, it was 1030 pm and I was TIRED.....

Day Four 
Deads - 10x10 - 135/155/185/185/185/185/155/155/135/135
Skull crushers - 5x15 60
That's it.....all I could do.....sigh

Today I am doing two sessions, to keep on track, and since it is my day off:
Session One
Weighted lunges
10x10 - 45/55/65/75/65/65/65/65/65/65
Cardio - bike 20 min
Knees felt a bit sore at the last few sets, but got that 'leg day hi' and didn't really care.  I'm sore already.  The above isn't bad for my third session of weighted lunges.  I do them in the squat rack with the barbell to offset my horrific clumsiness.

Will fill you in on Day One when i get back!


----------



## niki (Oct 13, 2011)

Day 1
flat bench - 2x10 bar to warm up, 5x95, 1x135, 1x155, 1x185, 1x185,10x135, 10x135
decline - 5x135,10x135,4x185,1x195,10x135
rack pulls - 10x135, 5x225,3x315,1x365,10x225
bent rows - 3(10x60)

today felt great!


----------



## Built (Oct 14, 2011)

Your bench pressing is sick - SICK I tell you!!!

<jealous>


----------



## Pony (Oct 14, 2011)

Jack3d!


----------



## niki (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks!

I broke three personal bests yesterday: flat bench, decline bench and rack pulls.....i benched MORE THAN MY BODY WEIGHT! Which I didn't even realize until a friend pointed it out......Am aware that going for one rep max is NOT recommended three weeks in a row, but am going to go for 200lb bench next week......as long as all feels well, its a go.  I want to be able to say I did it, before I lose the weight/lbm to do so.  Will be going for it on both flat/decline.  

Yesterday was freakin' awesome! Margaritas for ALL! lol I am ridiculous sore today. Those lunges, arrgh. Probably will do a nice medium length, slow cardio session tonight and hit the sauna for afters.

Pony, if you pm me your email, I will send you progress pics...I am technologically retahded and can't figure out how to get it in a pm here.....sigh...


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrtats on your PR's!     Keep on going Girl!


----------



## niki (Oct 15, 2011)

Did day two yesterday, but had to go pretty easy, since my butt/legs are still stupid sore from those weighted lunges the day before...

Day Two
Biceps -5x15 - 20
Squat - 5x5 135
Calf/leg/hfp press -20/30x235 - again, this is SO light, but by the end of 20 to thirty reps I'm on fire. 

Carbs have been higher this week, concentrated around workouts.  Protein too, to help with recovery because of how sore I've been.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

nice workout.  I am taking off a couple of days from lifting adn resting.   had agreat carb laods yesterday.  and some light cardio  today NOTHING.  ate pretty good and going to restr a few more days. 

your doing great Niki!


----------



## niki (Oct 17, 2011)

Will be taking my first week off of lifting ever ( since february) in the beginning of november......don't know what I will do with myself!  Lol

Day three tonight!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2011)

niki said:


> Will be taking my first week off of lifting ever ( since february) in the beginning of november......don't know what I will do with myself! Lol
> 
> Day three tonight!


 
My family and I are going on a cruise the 1st week of November  looking forwards to that.  I hope they have a good gym!   Cause I want to eat!


----------



## niki (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I will be on a road trip..........moving......


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought you just moved?  Great job on all the results.


----------



## niki (Oct 18, 2011)

Omerta, its complicated.......not gonna confess my sins publicly!  

Day Four
Deads 10x135, 285x2, 235x5,235x5, 185x10, 185x10, 135x10
Lunges 10x65 5x
Skull crushers 5x10 60

I carb loaded before this workout and it def helped with those deads.....yesterday was abs/cardio.....depending on how I feel tomorrow, either rest day with cardio/abs or day one.....


----------



## niki (Oct 19, 2011)

Cardio tonight, light abs..........hr or so of cardio


----------



## Ravager (Oct 20, 2011)

niki said:


> Will be taking my first week off of lifting ever ( since february) in the beginning of november......don't know what I will do with myself!  Lol
> 
> Day three tonight!




A week off may be good for your muscles/ joints anyhow. It's recommended to take a week off every 8 or so. Frequently referred to as deloading. Some say you're stronger when you get back.

I think it helps keep the muscles confused too... And the much needed consectutive days rest without lifting.

Some do cardio daily through the deloading week.

Some do not.

 

Way to go on your progress, and good luck with your big move!


----------



## niki (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Way to go on your progress, and good luck with your big move!


 
Why thankyou Sir! 


Will be locked in a VW golf with two gigantic teenage boys - not a one of us lifting......if anyone sees any mushroom clouds - you guys will know and understand what happened.......
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, did a modified day one - didn't do rack pulls....my traps are big enough.......put it all into my bench press for a final attempt.....

Flat bench - 10 r warm up with the bar, 135x5, 200x1 (fugly), 185x3, 135x5
Decline bench -  - 135x10, 185x3, 195x1 (fail), 185x3, 135x5, 115x10
bent rows - 3(15x50)
abs - the ab crunchie machine with the legs/arms combo - 5(20x70)
Cardio

Will be going back tonight.....for cardio session.....alright the fugly comment and the fail comment are due to this: apparently, my left side is weaker than my right, I can push the weight, but my spotter had to balance me out. 

I am left handed - how can this possibly be? I don't get it at all. But it sure is there, as this time, with doing massive declines afterwards, I could feel the weakness. I originally thought it was simply due to an old shoulder injury, but I really don't think so. I would expect my left side to be my stronger side - no noticeable asymmetry or anything....

So, from here on out will be cutting protein intake, except for hvy lift days or to speed recovery. Will also be carb cycling, and high reps, along with actually doing cardio again.....sigh.....fml....two trips to the gym on lift days, and one on 'rest' days.

Home stretch now! Going to start looking into surgeons in my new location, figure I'll be ready in another 20lbs or so.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a lefty as well with the same strength imbalance, and I contribute that to being the weak side due to the fact we use it all day along.  Well that or could be my glitchy shoulder, but over time it balances out and usually only really is noticable when I go really heavy.

Your lucky that you can hit the gym twice, I just can't fit it in since I don't get home til 8.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometyime when you commpensate with your strong side early in a workout (without knowing it) the weakness shows up on your strong side cause you used it more earlier. make sense?


----------



## niki (Oct 20, 2011)

Omerta, interesting stuff...I've never noticed any left sided weakness at all before attempting the 195.....ever....I don't usually have time to go to the gym twice on days that I'm working......plus, with the divorce, time at the gym means time with my two teenage boys, so - I work out a lot......together time where we kinda go our separate ways, yet are still together, touching base now and then works for teenage guys....

JB - I think both hypothesis have merit.  Which it is, I have not a clue!  

Also, for some lame reason, I tend to lift my feet up off the floor when making these attempts?  That's gotta be costing me in power.......stupid, messed up instincts.....


----------



## jagbender (Oct 21, 2011)

Coould very well be both.  I know when I bench my "strong side" is usually lower on heavy weights? My right arm is bigger than my left but when I get in on heavy benching the weights will slide to the right or my spotter will lift on the right side.   
Not sure how that works?


----------



## niki (Oct 21, 2011)

Weird, for sure......its happened consistently with the last four attempts, so it's definitely an issue.....since I am NOT bigger on either side, am not going to try to even it out or anything, by working one side.


----------



## Pony (Oct 22, 2011)

My workout buddy once told me the difference comes from the amount of work.  Your dominant side will never have to work as hard and therefore less gains.  If I wanted to balance myself out, I would sub as many bar workouts as possible with DBs and up the weight on my dominant side and see how that works.  I could be wrong, but that just makes sense to me.


----------



## Pony (Oct 22, 2011)

Omerta Ive got shoulder problems too, how do you work around this?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 22, 2011)

ThePonyPackage said:


> My workout buddy once told me the difference comes from the amount of work. Your dominant side will never have to work as hard and therefore less gains. If I wanted to balance myself out, I would sub as many bar workouts as possible with DBs and up the weight on my dominant side and see how that works. I could be wrong, but that just makes sense to me.


 Intersting


----------



## niki (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright - so lifting after a ten hour shift SUCKS, I'm always tired, and without copious amounts of coffee, can't get the intensity, so OF COURSE, I'm stalled out again. Sigh

Yesterday didn't make it til 9pm, so I did abs and cardio. Nice twenty minute run, and 5x20)70 for weighted crunches/w legs, and 130)15x4 for obliques.

Tonight was day four and got out of work early (don't ask why) and managed to have a fantastic workout:
15 minutes on the bike
Deads - 135x10, 250x10, 185x10, 185x10, 185x10
Skull crushers - 5x15 60
Weighted barbell lunges - 5x10, 65/75/85/85/65

I saw some fat pictures of me today......haven't had the nerve to look before..... omg, I was a hippo. for reals........god's truth. bleh.....never going back.  I look unhappy......Surgeon in twenty!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2011)

hey I hear you on the Fat pics  I have a bunch I would love to burn  LOL 

you know girl you have come a long way baby!


----------



## niki (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, JB......I've really appreciated your support - you've been there from the beginning with this journal and it's meant a whole helluva lot.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright you two, get a room. 

Great job at least you made it to the gym yesterday instead of taking the easy way out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePonyPackage said:


> My workout buddy once told me the difference comes from the amount of work. Your dominant side will never have to work as hard and therefore less gains. If I wanted to balance myself out, I would sub as many bar workouts as possible with DBs and up the weight on my dominant side and see how that works. I could be wrong, but that just makes sense to me.


 
No offense but I really don't reccomend using different weights/side on anything other than isolation bi and tri exercises. The stress you'll put on your spine trying to balance different weights increases your potential of injury considerably. 

Unless you see a large difference between sides in the actual size in the mirror or if your planning to get into power lifting, I'd reccomend you just lift as much as your weak side, can handle and then keep slowly incrementing it as the sides will keep getting stronger. And make sure you use proper form, without that you'll eventually hit a wall anyway, and risk injury.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

niki said:


> Thanks, JB......I've really appreciated your support - you've been there from the beginning with this journal and it's meant a whole helluva lot.


 

Aww Gee Thanks!  

Just helping where I can.   You did all the work


----------



## niki (Nov 1, 2011)

Been slacking lately!  Was not in the gym forever!  I feel fat.....lol

and sore.......did day one yesterday, and cardio/abs/calves today....going to ease back into PSMF...( I know, I'm aware, no easing involved, really)

Gonna lift every other day, light cardio inbetween......PSMF for a week or so, then a week of carb cycling.......just gonna play and see what happens with the numbers a bit.....I'm bored.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2011)

PSMF - train every third day. Every second day would be wayyy too much.


----------



## niki (Nov 1, 2011)

But BUILT...........



goddammitalltohell



(still need to review the material again)


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2011)

Slacker. 

Hope the move went well.


----------



## niki (Nov 2, 2011)

Bumpy.  but its done. Gotta get organized.  My life feels crazy right now....I don't handle a lot of change very well.....I'll adjust....eventually..


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think over the history of your journal you've done really awesome with a huge amount of change. 

This should be a cake walk for you.


----------



## niki (Nov 2, 2011)

Omerta, you've got a point.....

Day 2 today......I am sore from yesterday, calves especially.  Fronts and backs.  Using a new gym with different equipment and it is amazing how just the different angles, rom, etc effects me.  So much more sore than normal, doing less weight.


----------



## niki (Nov 20, 2011)

Still at the gym.....doing 40-60 min steady state cardio in the am, along with lifting in the afternoons.  High rep/lower weights.  I admit to going heavy on leg press this week, around 600 I think, and it felt amazing....I MISS lifting heavy.

Weight is hovering at 190.  This is my usual several week pause before dropping, I hope........

Carbs are higher too - under 90g, aiming for 60ish, but go higher on leg days, focused around workouts, berries, a clementine, whatever odd carb is in peanut butter (my favorite)....

I stopped taking my thryoid for three weeks - big mistake.  I am now cold, and have a cold......and feel blah.  I ordered more.  I hate feeling dependent on taking anything, but I guess this is one thing I can't live without.....


----------



## Pony (Dec 2, 2011)

Hows it going Niki?


----------



## niki (Dec 10, 2011)

It's goin'.

Still seeing body comp changes.  haven't measured in awhile....guess I should.  Not weighing in either too often either.  last I checked (weeks ago) was at 190.  

I'm not 'lo carbing' like I was before.  Just sick of it, I guess.  I'm still doing baby got back, but doing it every other day, with cardio in between.  Stationary bike, lots of walking.  Started doing box squats instead of regular.  Playing around with different grips.  Try to alternate three sets of a zillion, with 5 heavy sets, with each exercise.  

So, I'm still here.  Still working out.  Still eating right.  in case y'all were wondering.  oh, and I'm doing weighted lunges without falling over - huge deal in my case.  Apparently I'm vascular for a woman - and i hate that.  I thought I wouldn't be until I weighed less?  sigh

Still inordinantly proud of my chins/pull ups.  I feel like a beast when i do those....awesome feeling.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well glad to hear it.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad to see you back around here   keep up updated !


----------



## niki (Aug 9, 2015)

Day Two:

Calf press - 20,2016,16 Leg press 10,10, 8,8 High foot placement press -10x335, 10x425 8x515, 6x605
Squat - 5x5 135
Bicep curls - 5x5 30
Second bicep exercise - 3x8 110
Weighted ab machine- 3x10 70


----------



## niki (Aug 9, 2015)

Decline bench - 10x95, 5x135, 5x155, 5x185, 12x135
Incline barbell bench- 5x75, 5x95, 5x115, 5x135, 10x95 (aways done dumbells - first time on these)
Pec fly - 3x8(40,50, 50)
Rackpulls - 5x5 (135, 225 for four sets)
Weighted abs- 3x10 (75)

I'm beat.  Hit the sauna cuz my legs are sooooore.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 10, 2015)

4 year hiatus?


----------



## niki (Aug 10, 2015)

From posting, not from lifting.  But probably two years in the middle off from lifting.

Skull crushers 5x10 60
Press downs - 3x8 - 160, 150/90x12
Good mornings- 3x10 - 95, 115, 115
Lunge - 5x5 - 65
Deads  - 135x2, 185x3


----------



## niki (Aug 10, 2015)

In the interim I obtained my bachelors degree, while dealing with some intensely challenging family situations (understatement).  One of my best friends, the powerlifter who introduced me to lifting in 2011 was killed in 2013.  It's been a rough few years, but I've been lifting since last August - slowly worked my way back into heavier weights.  Had a great friend from work who became my gym buddy - but lost her when I moved back to hell.  I figure another four years here, and maybe a master's degree then Ima getting the heck out and back to green/seasons.  I miss fireflies, dammit.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 10, 2015)

Kudos to you Niki


----------



## niki (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## niki (Aug 13, 2015)

Day 1

Incline barbell press - 95x5, 135x5, 135x5
Decline - 5x135, 5x185, 5x185, 10x135
Rack pulls - 135x5, 5x225, 5x275 for three sets.
Calves- 180x16 for three sets

My son was my spotter and he had a touch of adhd so my sets were cut kinda short - plus it was late and I worked last night....so lifting on four hours of sleep.  Macros are at 150-160+ protein, 50-60g carbs, and fats range depending on my cravings...


----------



## niki (Aug 14, 2015)

Day 2

Single leg press/high foot placement press 3x10 200
Adductor 3x16 200  (until the squat rack opened up!!)
squat - 5x5 95, 135, 155, 155, 155
bicep db curl 5x5 30
barbell curl - 3x10 110

HIIT on the bike


----------



## niki (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorta day three - went wi a friend and got cut short. 

barbell military - 5x95)3
rows 3x8  120
HHR - 3x8 225
Reverse assist chins 5 - rushed, dammit.


----------



## niki (Aug 22, 2015)

Alright, busier than usual this week with training at work.  

Day 1:
Flat bench: 3x5, 135
Decline: 4x5, 135
Incline: 3x5, 135
Pec flies: 3x8 I can't remember.....

Day 2
Calf press - 20 reps each set
Leg press - 8
High foot placement press- 8-12
335, 465, 605, 695, 785 for two sets.  Last set was four reps.  
Squat -5x5: 95,135 four sets
Hamstring curls - 3x10,85

The above was last night after working, I am so screwed.


----------



## niki (Aug 22, 2015)

Since the good Lord did not see fit to bestow upon me gracefulness or coordination, I have had to learn compound lifts in segments.  So, instead of clean and jerks,  which I've tried to learn several times, I am focusing on just the upper movement.  I do not know what to  call these, and my first go with them so kept it very light learning the movement.  Did 5x5 at 65

HHR - 3x8 140 - one side at at time, usually do these with both arms simultaneously 
standing side laterals 3x8  30, 20
Military - 3x5 70
Two others for shoulders but I don't know the names. Dumbells to failure.


----------

